# Raw Thread 7/17: Does Kurt Angle Like Soul Food?



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose and Rollins bickering with each other but still destroying the Miztourage will be unwatchable.

I almost hope Strowman doesn't interfere in Joe v Roman. Its too predictable and WWE have made it clear as it gets that they'll never put Braun over Roman without then immediately getting destroyed, so Braun just needs to move onto feuding with someone else.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I can't believe this Miz and Ambrose stuff is still going.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joe/Reigns should be another good match between them but the finish might be predictable by the looks of it. But we'll see.

Ambrose/Miz is never ending.

Then of course we have the big reveal. Which I'm sure by the time it's announced, we can hear the groan of every WF member watching.


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

Finally a RAW main event that actually carries some meaning and has some build up behind it. Will definitely tune in for this. Always loved their confrontations so far: 











Stoked! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Looking forward to Reigns/Joe. Their previous two matches were very good and this one should be no different. I am expecting it to end in a DQ via Braun interference to setup a Fatal 4 Way between Reigns/Joe/Braun/Lesnar at SummerSlam.

- I was really hoping that Ambrose/Miz would be over after GBOF but apparently it is not. With Ambrose opening RAW I expect Miztourage to interrupt, Rollins come for the save and Angle to setup a tag match between them.

- They took a bad turn with the women's division last week, the feud and match to run with for SummerSlam was Sasha/Alexa but now it looks like we will get a Fatal 4 Way instead. The division has truly regressed.

- I am expecting that the whole thing with Angle will be about Steph and Triple H returning to RAW and that it could lead to a match between Angle and Triple H at SummerSlam.

- I think we'll probably see Wyatt/Balor kickstart their feud as well. They'll be having a match at SummerSlam where Balor finally reintroduces the Demon.

Some things to look forward to on this RAW, let's see how it all goes down.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

My boy Bray will choose who to job at Summerslam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to the Ambrose segment. Cass and Show should also be interesting and I'm curious to see the reveal of Kurt Angle's secret.

Don't care about much else. Wasn't fond of the first two Joe/Reigns matches. Of Strowman appears that'll be cool, but I'm expecting a clean Reigns win and nothing else. Rest of the show, I don't even know.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun is still the greatest thing about Raw - so I'm hoping he interferes or at least goes mad at Angle backstage for leaving him out


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah, the only WWE brand that matters :drose

Hope my boy Joe brings the same intensity and puts the big dog to sleep.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

phyfts said:


> My boy Bray will choose who to job at Summerslam.


 That was hilarious because we all know it's true :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the Ambrose/Miztourage/Rollins segment. Only thing that interests me right now with WWE and the only story, now with Seth involved, that feels at least somewhat fresh.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Braun interference seems a bit on the nose, I'm hoping Braun stops Roman getting to the match, then beats the piss out of him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My boy gets to start out the show. I hope to hear a more serious side of Ambrose talking about Rollins and Miz. And hopefully whatever they're going for with Rollins and Ambrose eventully branches both guys away from Miz.

When it comes to Reigns vs. Joe, I just want Strowman to get involved and I want a 4 way match at Summerslam. If they can give me that, don't care how they book it.

I also expect Balor and Wyatt to do something because they seem like the only 2 big names left on Raw who don't have something going on for Summerslam.

I hope to see what is next for Cesaro/Sheamus who right now have no babyface challengers left after The Hardyz who now look to be dealing with The Revival, which I'm very intrigued by.

The women stuff is meh. I mean Sasha and Alexa had a good match GBOF but now with Bayley getting a fluke win it will probably turn into a multi women cluster.

And with the Angle stuff, well, I'm intrigued. It could be God awful. It could be off the wall. It could just be an excuse to get Stephanie back on TV. Any way, I'm interested to see what will happen but dreading what might come of this.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks to be an eventful episode.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bayley gained momentum? Fucking when?

Also, this Angle story will die a long, agonizing death. It can't end well. Not in this "Universe".


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

They're in Tennessee too. Why waste this story on this shitty place?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

phyfts said:


> My boy Bray will choose who to job at Summerslam.


Well, he did turn out very well when he was feuding with Rollins. Be nice if they kept this up with him.

I hope Joe wins this match. I would like to see another one on one encounter with Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how much better Raw has been than SD over the past couple of months or so. Even more amazing when you take into consideration that Raw has 3 hours to account for every week with SD only have two. Pretty sad from a Smackdown and SD roster standpoint.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They did Rollins/Ambrose vs Miztourage (Dallas/Axel) at last night's live show. I could see them doing this match on Monday after the opening segment while having Miz on commentary.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886383964331667457


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm cautiously excited. Not sure how the Angle reveal is going to go down (but expecting to be let down). Let's hope WWE can keep the momentum up from GBOF and last week's RAW. One of the better RAW's from the past few months, hoping the only way to go is up with SummerSlam on approach.



ShowStopper said:


> It's amazing how much better Raw has been than SD over the past couple of months or so. Even more amazing when you take into consideration that Raw has 3 hours to account for every week with SD only have two. Pretty sad from a Smackdown and SD roster standpoint.


Jinder Mahal as Champion will do that to a brand. Like I seriously don't care about the champion at all, does anyone? He's just not interesting in the slightest. Orton vs Jinder again, seriously? SDL desperately needs a new face holding the title, and some better feuds. Even Baron Corbin is kind of in the background when he's the MITB holder. It's like nobody cares what's happening around the main championship. I'd argue there's more interest in the guys fighting over the US Title. And even then, I'm still finding little reason to care about Smackdown or Battleground.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Jinder Mahal as Champion will do that to a brand. Like I seriously don't care about the champion at all, does anyone? He's just not interesting in the slightest. Orton vs Jinder again, seriously? SDL desperately needs a new face holding the title, and some better feuds. Even Baron Corbin is kind of in the background when he's the MITB holder. It's like nobody cares what's happening around the main championship. I'd argue there's more interest in the guys fighting over the US Title. And even then, I'm still finding little reason to care about Smackdown or Battleground.


Yeah, while admittedly none of my favs outside of Charlotte are on the show, nothing on SD feels like a big deal. Even the Styles/Owens program is lacking and the WWE title and women's title scenes are as bland as it gets while at the same time both MITB holders are people I have no interest in let alone wanting to see them cash in and win. I think SD in general took a turn for the worst since No Mercy last year and has just not been very good ever since Road Dogg took the helm.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Bayley gained momentum? Fucking when?
> .


Apparently a fluke school boy roll up in a tag match is momentum


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Things I am looking forward to...

1. I am hoping Seth getting in to confrontation with Ambrose is the catalyst for getting him out of his feud with Miz and leading to an Ambrose/Rollins feud... So I am excited to see where that leads.

2. Reigns/Joe looks to be interesting... I expect either Reigns to win or it goes to a no contest somehow. I also expect maybe Braun show up and cost Reigns the match maybe.

3. Of course there's also the Angle revelation, (if you can call it that), I have lowered my expectation s for it as I expect it to be so underwhelming.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The opening segment will be Dean addressing his issues with Miz and Seth Rollins. Looking forward to this show.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A few seeds planted last week, just hope some come to fruition in the coming weeks.

Strowman will hopefully intervene in the Joe vs Reigns match, might be predictable but I don't care, the four way needs to happen.

If Ambrose gets another title match that would be nonsensical garbage. Miz vs Rollins needs to be the next step, which may evolve into an Ambrose/Rollins reunion or an Ambrose heel turn.

Tag division has become more interesting with The Revival back and The Club getting a win, will Balor come into this somehow? A little tease last week for sure.

Samson and Titus Brand still keep me occupied.

Yet again the only thing I'm not enjoying is the Women and Cruiserweights.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Another Raw i'm actually looking forward to :draper2


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are we going to see the return of Lady Balls tomorrow night on Raw?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The appearance of Stephanie could literally ruin the little bit of momentum Raw has at the moment. Please don't let it happen.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884795982709481473
:hmmm


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Stephanie ruined the momentum WWE had with the third hour rating back in 2014. The vacant title seemed to have a lot of interest. WWE had put together several weeks in a row where the third hour was the highest hour of the show, but they had that awful Steph/Brie segment in hour three.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Stephanie ruined the momentum WWE had with the third hour rating back in 2014. The vacant title seemed to have a lot of interest. WWE had put together several weeks in a row where the third hour was the highest hour of the show, but they had that awful Steph/Brie segment in hour three.


But she's still hot as f******ccckk!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

are you READY for roman to look STRONK?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

so looks like WWE really is going to screw the Alexa/Sasha feud by adding Bayley and no doubt they add Nia too aswell making it a fatal 4 way for Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, @A-C-P...it is Monday and I don't see you getting ready, confident much?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> So, @A-C-P...it is Monday and I don't see you getting ready, confident much?


Nope you just got up earlier than me today :lol

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Before Angle scandal:










After Angle scandal:










:cesaro


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns is maineventing SS and will probably win the title. UGH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886972413044547585


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Please don't let it be Dixie.

Also, I really hope Joe wins tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Please don't let it be Dixie.
> 
> Also, I really hope Joe wins tonight.


You better get ready...










:smugcena


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Please don't let it be Dixie.
> 
> Also, I really hope Joe wins tonight.


Dixie or Steph.

Rock. Hard. Place.

Dixie for the lols.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> Please don't let it be Dixie.
> 
> *Also, I really hope Joe wins tonight.*


:fingerscrossed :fingerscrossed :fingerscrossed :fingerscrossed :fingerscrossed :fingerscrossed :fingerscrossed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Please don't let it be Dixie.


*From Cageside Seats:* _"Kurt Angle's secret reveal is not expected to be Dixie Carter."_ (take with a grain of salt of course).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> *From Cageside Seats:* _"Kurt Angle's secret reveal is not expected to be Dixie Carter."_ (take with a grain of salt of course).


Well that only means one thing then










On a serious note, I'm really hoping it's actually a surprise. I can't remember the last time WWE truly shocked me in a while with an angle. (No pun intended)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well that only means one thing then


Yes, it is as expected, it will probably be something involving Steph and Triple H leading to a match between Angle and Triple H at SummerSlam.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yes, it is as expected, it will probably be something involving Steph and Triple H leading to a match between Angle and Triple H at SummerSlam.


I honestly wouldn't mind a HHH/Angle match tbh for the match itself. I just know it's going to have Steph involved, and be an awful storyline. So fuck that.

Plus, we've seen that shit before. I'd rather see Angle face a new guy like Rollins etc, and give them a rub. I'd love a dream match out of him before he calls it quits for good in-ring.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock said:


> Dixie or Steph.
> 
> Rock. Hard. Place.
> 
> Dixie for the lols.


Swerve. It won't be a woman at all.

It will be Chad Gable as Kurt Angle's lovechild.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

If it leads to Angle/HHH at Summerslam i'd be up for that.

Anything else, then it's a waste of time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind a HHH/Angle match tbh for the match itself. I just know it's going to have Steph involved, and be an awful storyline. So fuck that.
> 
> Plus, we've seen that shit before. I'd rather see Angle face a new guy like Rollins etc, and give them a rub. I'd love a dream match out of him before he calls it quits for good in-ring.


Right, I am not looking forward to Steph returning and getting involved with anything to be honest. As far as Angle facing a new guy goes, they could do that but I can't see Triple H being able to resist putting himself in a big match with Angle.They could do a match with Rollins instead but I don't think that's where they are going with him for SummerSlam given the new program with Miz and Ambrose they seem to have started. And if Steph and Triple H return I would like Rollins to stay as far away from them as possible. He needs to spend some time on his own with no involvement with The Authority.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I swear if it's Dixie....I would even take Stephanie if it meant it's not Dixie Carter.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This could be a good one, or a typical WWEPG letdown and waste of time..

As for the Angle stuff, keep in mind that
a)They're in Nashville
b)15 years ago tonight Bischoff made his WWE debut.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Obviously this angle has to lead somewhere, but I'm not sure Angle is wrestling at SummerSlam tbh. We'll see.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> so looks like WWE really is going to screw the Alexa/Sasha feud by adding Bayley and no doubt they add Nia too aswell making it a fatal 4 way for Summerslam.


It's dumb but does make me think there is a better chance Alexa retains. If the plan was to give Sasha the title then you do Alexa/Sasha, if the plan was to give Nia the title then they would have stuck with the rumored Alexa/Nia match and i'm just not sure they are gonna give the title back to Bayley this soon.

But who even knows if the it's gonna be a fatal 4, could end up being a triple threat. In the last couple of months the reports have had the Raw women's SS match go from Bayley/Sasha to Alexa/Nia to Alexa/Sasha to now a fatal 4.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If I had to choose between Dixie and Steph, I'd pick Dixie. The Steph character should have died a long time ago, and Dixie in WWE could at least bring a potentially cool storyline in a TNA invasion vs WWE sort of shit. Much rather that too, over a meh Angle vs HHH match.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Brock said:


> Joe/Reigns should be another good match between them but the finish might be predictable by the looks of it. But we'll see.
> 
> Ambrose/Miz is never ending.
> 
> Then of course we have the big reveal. Which I'm sure by the time it's announced, we can hear the groan of every WF member watching.


*the finish might be predictable*

Therefore, not predictable?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Nashville, get ready for another dead crowd


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please lord let Joe at least be in the match at Summerslam. So either a win or Braun coming in and destroying.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

JC00 said:


> It's dumb but does make me think there is a better chance Alexa retains. If the plan was to give Sasha the title then you do Alexa/Sasha, if the plan was to give Nia the title then they would have stuck with the rumored Alexa/Nia match and i'm just not sure they are gonna give the title back to Bayley this soon.
> 
> But who even knows if the it's gonna be a fatal 4, could end up being a triple threat. In the last couple of months the reports have had the Raw women's SS match go from Bayley/Sasha to Alexa/Nia to Alexa/Sasha to now a fatal 4.


oh I agree there that its better chance now Alexa retains but I was really into the alexa/sasha fued and with the great match they had at gbof I was looking forward to them going at it again at summerslam.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I would mark hard if it's Chad Gable.

But it doesn't fit the narrative. Why would that ruin his career?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> *the finish might be predictable*
> 
> Therefore, not predictable?


Semantics :cozy

Reigns is the obvious favourite and that's what is seemingly expected by many. But with Braun set to appear, there could be a change for the Summerslam match.


----------



## ZombieBatman (Nov 21, 2016)

First time in months I'll be watching Raw, am a bit hyped to see whoever Kurt is bringing along tonight. I'm not really feeling the idea of Kurt vs HHH at Summerslam tho =\


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sportskeeda is now saying about the Angle reveal that...



Spoiler: Potential spoiler for RAW tonight



According to our sources, the WWE has no plans for Angle to wrestle in 2017, and the former Olympic Gold is considered fully inactive and retired by company higher ups. There are no plans for him to face Triple H at SummerSlam, and his current storyline on Raw will not involve The Game either. It will simply lead to the revelation that Kurt Angle has an illegitimate child.



If true (big if given the source) I wonder where they go with it and what the plan is.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The fatal 4 way that looks to what will happen with Lesnar v Reigns v Strowman v Jo reminds of a scene from Godzilla final wars.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887012266016722944
Indeed, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So who is ready for the Angle story to be WOAT


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Kurt is gay. You read it here first.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so excited for Deano kicking off Raw and the continuation of the storyline with Seth :woo


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking forward where the Ambrose/Rollins/Miz feud goes, and that's about it tonight.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Who else thinks Reigns will win via DQ thanks to Strowman & Towelie gets pissed at Strowman or something dumb like that



Dolorian said:


> Sportskeeda is now saying about the Angle reveal that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last part..... fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

See, I don't see how Angle having an illegitimate son would ruin his career.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> See, I don't see how Angle having an illegitimate son would ruin his career.


Depends on who the illegitimate son and the mother of said illegitimate son is.....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Depends on who the illegitimate son and the mother of said illegitimate son is.....


Almost certainly can't be a wrestler then. 

How long has Angle been married? 5 years? So if before then, who cares, shouldn't really affect his personal life which he said it would. 

And if the child is older then 17 then again, shouldn't really ruin anything and it won't be Stephanie as the mother. 

We will see.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> Who else thinks Reigns will win via DQ thanks to Strowman & Towelie gets pissed at Strowman or something dumb like that


I think that is a very likely scenario. The question is how Angle responds to that: does he goes ahead with Reigns/Lesnar or does he make it a Fatal 4 Way?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if Steph comes out anyway and trolls everyone.

Plus I want to know where Cory Graves fits in all of this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Plus I want to know where Cory Graves fits in all of this.


Yes I wonder what his part in all this is. Cass mentioned something about Graves having "dirt" on Angle or something along those lines so I wonder how he'll fit into it all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Almost certainly can't be a wrestler then.
> 
> How long has Angle been married? 5 years? So if before then, who cares, shouldn't really affect his personal life which he said it would.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this, for an illegitimate child to be the "scandal that could ruin him" there would have to be alot of other factors with it that fall into place to make that make sense, but this is the WWE Universe where things making sense is not required.

:CENA


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> So who is ready for the Angle story to be WOAT


Of course it will be. But let me enjoy the anticipation dammit! 

:Vince2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Angle was the real father of the hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

People still citing Sportskeeda?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

PWInsider 



Spoiler: Regarding the women's division



They are reporting that they will setup a match between Sasha and Bayley tonight for next week, winner will face Bliss at Summerslam


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe is not winning tonight. Either Roman beats him clean or Braun does something making the match a fatal 4 way match.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Of course it will be. But let me enjoy the anticipation dammit!
> 
> :Vince2


You confuse anticipation with dread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You confuse anticipation with dread.


Everything is a dread with WWE. It's a way of life :loweringangle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Looking forward where the Ambrose/Rollins/Miz feud goes, and that's about it tonight.


Same here. Main event is getting pretty stale.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> I can't believe this Miz and Ambrose stuff is still going.


but the brand split gets to showcase so many other talents. :eyeroll


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Angle was the real father of the hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I laughed my ass off at this one. Bravo!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887071855521267717
Please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope Miz/Ambrose doesn't continues but it likely will.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I haven't watched Raw in weeks and they finally gave me a reason to tune in tonight. I am ready!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

therealkurtangle "I can't believe I'm about to make an announcement that will change my life forever. Coming up tonight on Monday Night Raw! #RawGM "

Oh man :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He's really hyping up his announcement, isn't he?

Come on Kurt. 

:sip


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"My secret is..."


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Angle reveal 
Roman/Joe
Rollins/Ambrose/Miz

wens3

great night ahead.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> "My secret is..."


Brock turns on Heyman, Divorces Sable, announces Angle as his new husband and manager

:lelbrock


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait. I'm just lowering my expectations so I don't get disappointed too much.

Aaaaand alright. I'm ready.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I know the Angle thing will be a disappointment. Please just give me a good show tonight.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm not getting my hopes up for anything interesting...that way I can't be disappointed if the angle announcement is underwhelming


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Brock turns on Heyman, Divorces Sable, announces Angle as his new husband and manager
> 
> :lelbrock


:vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Angle reveal
> Roman/Joe
> Rollins/Ambrose/Miz
> 
> ...


Could actually be a pretty interesting Raw.

I mean, it won't be.....but it could be.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

They're going to make Angle come out as gay, aren't they? Only thing that would be "live changing" to announce. Bit awkward that, since he's clearly not gay IRL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

reversoul said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up for anything interesting...that way I can't be disappointed if the angle announcement is underwhelming


Pretty much the best way to go in to any form of entertainment these days. Whether it be WWE, films, games, tv shows etc. It's just the best way to do it. Impossible to be let down if you don't have any expectations to begin with. I enjoy the shows and PPV's SO much more since I started doing this more. If it ends up being a shit show, oh well, you didn't expect much anyways.

:aryep


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

apparently the kurt angle reveal is going to be on the wwe network

if thats true hahaha


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*I AM NOT FINISHED WITH YOU* :braun :braun :braun


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Braun to cause a no-finish, setting up a fatal four

OR

Roman wins

0.1% chance that Joe wins and faces Lesnar at Summerslam, one on one


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

redban said:


> 0.1% chance that Joe wins and faces Lesnar at Summerslam, one on one


This should happen in all honesty. Joe and Lesnar has great intense chemistry with each other and it seems like Lesnar enjoys working with Joe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> This should happen in all honesty. Joe and Lesnar has great intense chemistry with each other and it seems like Lesnar enjoys working with Joe.


I'd rather have have a 4 way. It's not often you see 4 monsters like this who for the most part have been built well all colliding at once.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I think Kurt's announcement is that his TNA contract has a roll-over clause that Anthem have just enforced.

This means Anthem now own Kurt's image, 50% of all his property and income, with a subclause that gives them ownership of WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt either had a love affair with Stephanie or Dixie.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> I'd rather have have a 4 way. It's not often you see 4 monsters like this who for the most part have been built well all colliding at once.


Agreed. Strowman is red hot for a big guy, plus he's extremely entertaining right now, PLUS he should be facing Brock anyway because he won his match, he should be in the title picture. And Joe and Reigns were both trying to fight for the spotlight last RAW. Just put all fucking guys in a match and let these motherfuckers brawl, please.

4-way is also the best way for Brock to lose the belt, if they wanted him to. They can preserve his status as a monster, as Brock doesn't have to get pinned to lose it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, all set and ready for RAW, looking forward to...

- Reigns/Joe match, wether Reigns wins and we get Reigns/Lesnar at SummerSlam or Braun interferes and we get a Fatal Four Way and Reigns/Lesnar at Mania next year it is fine by me even tho I'd prefer to have the match at SummerSlam. I am expecting Braun to show up tho.

- Rollins/Ambrose/Miztourage, thought that Ambrose/Miz had concluded but it seems not yet with Rollins added into the mix it may receive some much needed new blood so let's see how it goes and what Ambrose has to say at the start of RAW.

- Have low expectations when it comes to the Angle reveal, wether it is Steph and Triple H returning or the illegitimate child thing I am not too excited for it but want to know where it goes nonetheless.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My body is ready for RAW.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's get it


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time for the A show opcorn


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Somehow Corey is involved in all this....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This Angle reveal is either going to be shocking, awful, or both. Oh boy.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt reveals he's gay tonight.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here we go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt Angle's announcement is probably gonna be one big ass letdown and I wouldn't even be surprised, since it's the WWE :lol :lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, Kurt has an amazing Jordan face.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn I hope Joe wins tonight or at the very least, we get a triple threat match at SS.

Lesnar vs Joe vs Reigns.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay let's go! Deano opening :mark:

Haha him with the chair again :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear Ambrose has the worst shirts in the company.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well at least we're getting this out of the way early.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe this fucking feud between Miz and Ambrose isn't over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully this will lead to an Ambrose heel turn, somehow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like how the zoomed in on the "We Want King Maxel" sign.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm already bored...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm gonna MOL for Rollins' theme... in one.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steely Dan :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah, the feud that will not die.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Seth pop.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SETH
FREAKIN
ROLLINS


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean is the only babyface that has pandering that sounds natural.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Seth freakin' Rollins!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth and Dean together is my favourite thing :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ambrose is so talented. Shame they're wasting him. His potential is without a doubt that of a top level talent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE annoys the fuck out of me with this Shield shit. They are obsessed. But a potential heel Ambrose vs face Rollins feud should be fun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That one dude in the crowd jamming to Rollins theme :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Like I said before Seth and Dean need each other right now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose needs to beat the fuck out of Rollins out of principle alone.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

What happened to Ambrose man, declined so much and lost that interest he once had.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brother, hmm....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans want them to team up.

:hmm:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ben Lister said:


> What happened to Ambrose man, declined so much and lost that interest he once had.


No good opponents, no good feuds for him.

People didn't care about Joe until he feuded with Brock. You need good programs for people, however talented they are.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And the hearts of a million Ambrollins fan girls hang in the balance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Planting the seeds of a Ambrose heel turn :banderas


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This is the most passion Dean has displayed in months.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you, continuity!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is good shiet man!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That passion.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

fuck this is awful


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am loving this character development for these two.

Seth just said he was sorry and I fucking love it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There people you happy. Seth apologized.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins apologized!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It is is nice to finally see these two talk about this because they really haven't had an engaging conversation about this in the last 3 years.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Please go somewhere for once


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Might actually watch raw since I got nothing to do until the United game but my streams are crap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This bromance...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hug it out chants. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See they should have done this with Roman after Seth turned face, instead of instantly making Roman all good with him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth said Im sorry how cute


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Continuation in the WWE? That's unheard of.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Starting RAW off right for once :clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Smash him, Dean!!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This is actually good. Color me surprised.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Am I seeing this right? Character development going on on RAW?!?!?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Soooooo don't care about this bromance. 

At least it isn't Heyman giving the Same. Damn. Promo. Again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This actually is awesome.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reminds me of when Sting would give people his bat and dare them to hit him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Seth channeling Tommy Dreamer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The feels man, the feels man!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Miz to ruin an amazing segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crossfit Jesus indeed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo has an identity crisis :lol


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

This is awful


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Just waiting for Ambrose to break all the shield fans hearts, it's gonna be sweet when that happens eventually.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Surprised Miz let Bo be in his entourage dressed like that :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It could be a country song. Nice line by Miz.

:lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Such a great start to RAW, although I'm absolutely tired of Miz vs Ambrose


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Mud on the jeans now. Bo Dallas is a working man who is also a professional wrestler. Lol. Axel in a suit. Aren't they both jobbers. Why does Axel have the money for a suit and one job?*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was awesome, the passion and emotion from them both <3

These two can do no wrong together :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Raw is so much better than Smackdown right now that it's funny

:kobelol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dallas......nice sh!t pants


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So are you people bored with the Miz yet? Same thing week in and week out. Oh no wait he added a couple jobbers so they can save his title for him now.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Good to see continuity in WWE.I remember when Jericho returned to E in 2007 he almost won the WWE Championship until JBL interfered and costed him the championship and few months later in 2008 they both were teaming up


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

How long have the Miz and Ambrose been feuding for? for real?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yep, the shield was always about those two.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not sure what happened to bo but he looks hilarious


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tell me I just not see a "send nudes" sign :HA


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Reminds me of when Sting would give people his bat and dare them to hit him.












:rollins


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Legacy Version 2.0 starring Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did Miz just forget his lines?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Send Nudes sign :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean should just dip on Rollins.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Was there actually a Roman chant? :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd chanting for Roman to come out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vidie said:


> How long have the Miz and Ambrose been feuding for? for real?


Around 2 years, it seems.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the hell is Bo Dallas wearing?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god this is all set up just so Roman can make the save at some point and Vince can pray he gets a huge pop for it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And Miz ruined the segment lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I still find it hart to take Bo and Axel seriously in a role like this. Hell, guys like the Singh Brothers and James Ellsworth have had more success then them recently.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god this is all set up just so Roman can make the save at some point and Vince can pray he gets a huge pop for it.


Not really.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Miz to ruin an amazing segment.


It's really a shame. Totally took the air out of the segment.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you Miz!

#Bolieve


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bo and Axel are barely 1 step above J&J security in terms of being believable security :kobelol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid opening segment


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Roman chants :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was an amazing segment. Can't open up Raw much better than that these days. Ambrose/Rollins was incredible, Miz's promo was great as usual and the beatdown was well done.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Axel won't take to being a Miz stooge for too long.

He'll come out of this as a credible mid-card face.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> What the hell is Bo Dallas wearing?


I think a bikers gang donated some clothes to a Thrift store.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great segment. Seth and Dean are money together.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm really hoping Dean & Seth team up now, I think it could be great!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so why are Miz and Axel dressed in dress clothes and Bo is dressed like someone whos gonna sell you weed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I was right.. Hell nah :ti :ti :ti


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope some folks here are finally satisfied with Seth Rollins showing some character development, especially in this segment tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another way to get Roman over by saving his helpless friends...


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh FFS, here we go it's Bayley everyone, here to make you embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh God....Bayley vs. Alexa?

One on hand, they had a good match at Payback. On the other, they completely botched their feud. I don't see this ending well.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I would have rather watched Braun destroy them all just because he hates Roman.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> And Miz ruined the segment lol.


GOAT Miz never ruins anything


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Bo Dallas must have rolled around in the mud earlier


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Another way to get Roman over by saving his helpless friends...


Yep i just now realized thats what this whole thing is all about, its all just about having Roman make a valiant save for his former brothers at some point, Vince sees this as a sure fire way to get Roman cheered.

All this Dean and Seth stuff is all about Roman, the whole thing is all just to build up to Roman saving them and getting a pop. And these gullible dumb fans will cheer even though they boo his ass every week and hate his guts.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ben Lister said:


> Oh FFS, here we go it's Bayley everyone, here to make you embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


The new day accomplished that already and Bayley is just the icing on the "I am embarrassed to be a wrestling fan cake."


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jinder mahal... jinder mahal, i stick the needle in my balls, jinder mahal!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Bo Dallas must have rolled around in the mud earlier


*The Ghost of Rick James rubbed his shoes all over Bo's jeans.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse and Charley in the same segment. This storyline just keeps getting better.

:banderas


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

At this point Idk what they are doing with Bayley. She is so botched at this point that she honestly should go back down to NXT for a Re-Set.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was such a great segment, the Seth/Dean stuff anyway. This is gonna be a good storyline.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> The new day accomplished that already and Bayley is just the icing on the "I am embarrassed to be a wrestling fan cake."


She's bloody awful to watch, from Trish to this, good Lord.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sad I only got to see Maryse for around 5 secs tonight :bunk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at that little kid crying.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh man that kid :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awe, that was pretty cool.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ALEXA :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley!!! Alexa looks so badass in that leather jacket.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That kid.

:ha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I would cry too if I watched that geek in person


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

It's the male Izzy. Cute.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Kid getting emotional over Bayley. :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Did she just make fun of that child? :lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Headliner said:


> lol at that little kid crying.


*Lets just hope Baron Corbin doesn't end up holding this kid too.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't mention that kendo on a stick match anymore, Booker.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> I would cry too if I watched that geek in person




Cold blooded lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Did she just make fun of that child? :lol


Yes, yes she did


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wouldn't mind seeing Toni Storm & Alexa Bliss tagging...


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Hope Booker's in the mood for another session for burying Bayley.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just tuned in, did I miss the big Kurt Angle reveal? Or are they saving that for the end


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh, missed the first 25 minutes. Would anyone be so kind as to fill me in on what has happened?

Thanks!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nia out already? Can't Alexa take a few bumps before a distraction comes out?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I fucking hate the way Cole pronounces Bayley's name, he says Bail Lee, it just annoys me every fucking time, say it right you fucking useless cunt.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Smells like a tag team playa


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TEAM :rude


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Sigh, missed the first 25 minutes. Would anyone be so kind as to fill me in on what has happened?
> 
> Thanks!


Seth said he was sorry and it's time to move on, it happened over 3 years ago. He then turned his back and told Dean to him with the chair as many times as he needs to get it out of his system. Dean threw the chair away and then Miz-tourage came down. Miz hit his finisher on Seth onto a chair, and Bo and Axel beat up Dean. It was a great segment.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

She's not like most girls.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Nia Jax just ruined the match before it started.*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Sigh, missed the first 25 minutes. Would anyone be so kind as to fill me in on what has happened?
> 
> Thanks!


Basically Seth apologized to Dean for betraying him 3 years ago. Seth told Dean to take a free shot and hit him with a chair, Dean didn't do it. But he still doesn't trust Seth. Miztourage came out and beat Seth and Dean with chairs.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

blackholeson said:


> *Nia Jax just ruined the match before it started.*


Alexa Bliss is in the match; there is nothing to "ruin" in the first place.


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

Kid cries while meeting his favorite superstar, and y'all make fun of him. Jesus.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Fuck Dean Ambrose. I can't tell whether he is wrestling, or cutting a promo because he's always in street clothes.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth said he was sorry and it's time to move on, it happened over 3 years ago. He then turned his back and told Dean to him with the chair as many times as he needs to get it out of his system. Dean threw the chair away and then Miz-tourage came down. Miz hit his finisher on Seth onto a chair, and Bo and Axel beat up Dean. It was a great segment.


Damn of all the things to miss live, oh well. Thanks for the recap! 

I guess I'll catch it later on YouTube and download the episode. Hopefully they do some replay of it during the show too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know they're doing this so they can throw Bayley and Nia into a 4 at Summerslam with Sasha and Alexa but I still would have rather them just keep it Sasha and Alexa and continue to let Bayley just recover from the debacle of Extreme Rules.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Sigh, missed the first 25 minutes. Would anyone be so kind as to fill me in on what has happened?
> 
> Thanks!


You missed a doozy of a segment :lol

Seth apologised to Dean for the Shield betrayal and told him to hit him with a chair and get the anger out of his system and turned his back. Dean didn't hit him and threw the chair away. It was amazing cos both guys showed a lot of passion and emotion.

Then Miz came out and ruined the segment :lol He blabbed on then Bo, Axel and Miz beat up Dean and Seth.

EDIT: that's what I get for doing this on my phone, I was too slow :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at Alexa making fun of that crying kid Bayley hugged


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887106724024528898


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887106724024528898


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Damn of all the things to miss live, oh well. Thanks for the recap!
> 
> I guess I'll catch it later on YouTube and download the episode. Hopefully they do some replay of it during the show too.


Yeah, make sure you catch it later on tonight or when it's posted on Youtube. More continuity and character development for both guys.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Basically Seth apologized to Dean for betraying him 3 years ago. Seth told Dean to take a free shot and hit him with a chair, Dean didn't do it. But he still doesn't trust Seth. Miztourage came out and beat Seth and Dean with chairs.


Thanks, quite the segment to miss live. Oh well, they probably show it again during the show.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> I know they're doing this so they can throw Bayley and Nia into a 4 at Summerslam with Sasha and Alexa but I still would have rather them just keep it Sasha and Alexa and continue to let Bayley just recover from the debacle of Extreme Rules.


But how else will they showcase the rest of the women's division that they have NO IDEA how to use if theres no title in the picture?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You missed a doozy of a segment :lol
> 
> Seth apologised to Dean for the Shield betrayal and told him to hit him with a chair and get the anger out of his system and turned his back. Dean didn't hit him and threw the chair away. It was amazing cos both guys showed a lot of passion and emotion.
> 
> ...


Agree about the passion and emotion. Both guys were into it. You could tell.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do like Bayley is selling the damage to her arm. Man or woman she to me is one of the best sellers they have.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Genuinely can't mentally handle how terrible Cole, sweet Jesus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, make sure you catch it later on tonight or when it's posted on Youtube. More continuity and character development for both guys.


Yeah, I'll definitely watch it, I always download the show. Without seeing it I guess that rules out an Ambrose heel turn, but we'll see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> *Fuck Dean Ambrose. I can't tell whether he is wrestling, or cutting a promo because he's always in street clothes.*


Easy way to tell whether Dean is wrestling is whether his wrists/hands are taped or not. They weren't so I could tell he wasn't wrestling in that segment.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why is Nia even allowed down there? Lets get back to basics and not allow anyone who wants to come down


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did Alexa just steal KO's line?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That elbow looked like Kairi's botched elbow :lmao


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Imagine if they gave Nia the farting gimmick that Natalya had years ago. That would be ratings.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Haha pinned again. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley needs a new finisher. Basically a fucking belly to belly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay for once Bayley doesn't look like a geek.

Sasha attacking Nia and getting one over on her looks so not believable.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Not wishing an injury on anybody, but I wish something would happen that made alexa not be around for a while. Idk some bullshit like creative having nothing for you or something.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW! Sasha is glowing tonight and looks extra pretty. And I've never thought she was that hot. I wonder if she's preggo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, I'll definitely watch it, I always download the show. Without seeing it I guess that rules out an Ambrose heel turn, but we'll see.


Even though he threw away the chair, you can tell he still doesn't trust Seth, especially with what he said to Seth before Seth spoke. He said he doesn't see Seth, but a guy that looks an awful lot like him. That he's not his brother anymore, etc. It was a really well done segment and both guys were passionate. I think they could team for awhile, and Dean could eventually turn heel, even in the Fall or Winter. They could really flesh it out quite a bit and give them a tag title run, until Dean ultimately betrays him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley! :bayley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You missed a doozy of a segment :lol
> 
> Seth apologised to Dean for the Shield betrayal and told him to hit him with a chair and get the anger out of his system and turned his back. Dean didn't hit him and threw the chair away. It was amazing cos both guys showed a lot of passion and emotion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recap, yeah Showstopper and Architect-Rollins got to it first


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bayley's Ass is so fuckin phat.....fuckkkkk!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Still pretty fucking over considering how badly she was buried. Big reaction.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Meh Bayley is so boring and that finisher is so meh.. it's a belly to belly suplex. lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Champion pinned on TV fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"______ has just pinned the champion! this has gotta put them in line for a title shot!" How many times has that line been used to set up a title match in this fucking company? Only in this dumb fucking company do you gotta beat the champion to get a fucking title shot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Great segment. Seth and Dean are money together.


Truth.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887102100269801472


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

HARDYS VS THE TOP GUYS :mark


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow Bayley's winning again. :surprise: I like it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nia sold 115 pound Sasha's dropkick like she got hit by a truck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley, the only babyface who wins with outside interference :ha


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Sigh, missed the first 25 minutes. Would anyone be so kind as to fill me in on what has happened?
> 
> Thanks!


Dean opened and came to the ring with a steal chair in tow. He called out the Miz and got Rollins instead. Seth scoffed at him not having a plan and for trying to go at it alone. Dean naturally took offense and cut a short scathing promo on Seth's betrayal. Rollins blew up and apologized. Dean didn't budge so Seth turned his back and pleaded with Dean to hit him in the back with the chair if it'd make him feel better. Dean hesitated bit eventually tossed the chair ringside and ultimately refused. Miz promptly ruined the segment and cut the same promo he's been cutting for two years. He & The 'Miztourage laid out Dean and Seth with chairs (with Seth getting the 'skullcrushing finale' to a chair.) Miz & company leave the arena and we head into Bliss/Bayley.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

sigh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck should I give a shit about the ESPYS?

I thought the WWE didn't do sport..

This company doesn't understand shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The ESPYs.

:mj4


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Bayley, the only babyface who wins with outside interference :ha


That was like her first clean singles win in 6 months lol.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ace said:


> Why the fuck should I give a shit about the ESPYS?
> 
> I thought the WWE didn't do sport..


Stephanie and the WWE did a whole bunch of stuff with a Make a Wish kid.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope the Hardys dont job to these jobber Revival guys


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Even though he threw away the chair, you can tell he still doesn't trust Seth, especially with what he said to Seth before Seth spoke. He said he doesn't see Seth, but a guy that looks an awful lot like him. That he's not his brother anymore, etc. It was a really well done segment and both guys were passionate. I think they could team for awhile, and Dean could eventually turn heel, even in the Fall or Winter. They could really flesh it out quite a bit and give them a tag title run, until Dean ultimately betrays him.


Yeah I can imagine Ambrose not trusting Rollins too much at first, makes perfect sense for his character. Wether he ends up turning or fully commits to trusting Rollins is what will likely drive the angle moving forward.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, SummerSlam is only a few weeks away and they are wasting such a huge tag team match. Goodness gracious..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet you they won't show Peyton's burn about Cena being an "athlete".

Show all the award show recaps you want, Vince, they'll never accept you or your 'rasslin circus.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

anything to put stephanie over again ... nauseating


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

PR bullshit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Some heartless people here shitting on the ESPYS


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh so this is all about Steph, now I understand why they're giving this air time :lol

Seriously, what the fuck.... all about the McMahons... All about building their profile and getting them over rather than their talents.

Fuck Hunter and Steph, egotistical pricks who will make the WWE all about them once Vince goes.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dean and Seth fucking killed it with that opening segment.

Those two have so much undeniable chemistry together.

Wish Miz hadn't cut it off with a promo though. I understand his inclusion, but I would have rather he and his Miztourage just attacked Dean and Seth. Miz is normally a great promo, but that wasn't the time or place.

Still all in all a fantastic opening segment though :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Tag Team division actually needs Rollins and Ambrose as a babyface team. If the only face team they have are the Hardy's, and they're already having a match (free) with the Revival.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Just caught the opening segment, Seth and Dean were awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That shit was just to put over Stephanie.

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This fucking PR bullshit. Glad for that kid, but still, if you want to help, don't make it all about your brand


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Some heartless people here shitting on the ESPYS


 You really can't be this ignorant...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> This fucking PR bullshit. Glad for that kid, but still, if you want to help, don't make it all about your brand


When its a McMahon involved, there's no other option.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Dean opened and came to the ring with a steal chair in tow. He called out the Miz and got Rollins instead. Seth scoffed at him not having a plan and for trying to go at it alone. Dean naturally took offense and cut a short scathing promo on Seth's betrayal. Rollins blew up and apologized. Dean didn't budge so Seth turned his back and pleaded with Dean to hit him in the back with the chair if it'd make him feel better. Dean hesitated bit eventually tossed the chair ringside and ultimately refused. Miz promptly ruined the segment and cut the same promo he's been cutting for two years. He & The 'Miztourage laid out Dean and Seth with chairs (with Seth getting the 'skullcrushing finale' to a chair.) Miz & company leave the arena and we head into Bliss/Bayley.


Sounds like a great segment, thanks for the recap! Will have to catch it later on YouTube and when I download the show. Of course Miz cut the same promo, been the same for a whole year, I am hoping Rollins ends up wining the IC title from him and then Rollins/Ambrose have their program together.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Seth and Dean segment was okay. Y'all need to stop acting like it was some epic moment. Jesus people.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God WWE can never do anything for charity without plastering it all over the place and making sure the world knows what a great and caring company they are, any time Steph or anyone there gives a kid a hug they gotta record and show it to everyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't say enough how much of a vial, insufferable cunt Stephanie comes off as. Fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Confession, and because of the top link & video in my sig:*

I listen to the Bonus Stage/Training music while watching Raw. I always have some kind of music playing, all the time. lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That shit was just to put over Stephanie.
> 
> :lmao


 Not as blatant for few posters here.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't say enough how much of a vial, insufferable cunt Stephanie comes off as. Fuck.


Not a fan I take it, lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, I'll definitely watch it, I always download the show. Without seeing it I guess that rules out an Ambrose heel turn, but we'll see.


I think it's more likely than ever now with Seth outright apologizing. Fans aren't going to like it when Dean destroys him after Seth was clearly being remorseful and is seeking redemption. Seth definitely cane off as sympathetic here. That will add a hefty gut punch if Dean goes full sadist on him down the line.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Tag Team division actually needs Rollins and Ambrose as a babyface team. If the only face team they have are the Hardy's, and they're already having a match (free) with the Revival.


Rollins/Ambrose can have a brief run with the tag titles and then drop it to The Revival to put them over before going their own separate ways.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can just imagine those bastards telling that articulate, brave wee boy to go up there and remember 'don't thank wwe, thank stephanie mcmahon' ... vomititious.


Let's get a 'WE WANT BRAUN' chant going lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Coming back from commercial and going straight into a video package? sigh..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

blackholeson said:


> *Seth and Dean segment was okay. Y'all need to stop acting like it was some epic moment. Jesus people.*


Well considering the pointless nonsense both Seth and Dean have dealt with the past few months, people are excited for an actual interesting storyline for them. :shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Not as blatant for few posters here.


But, of course..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Woooo!! More Roman vignettes !! :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A Roman Reigns tribute clip on Raw.

:lmao


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't say enough how much of a vial, insufferable cunt Stephanie comes off as. Fuck.


Steph found the cure for cancer. Didn't u know?.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bet Vince was back there jerking off to this Roman hype video with a little tear going down his cheek.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice video package for Roman. 

Im sure Joe will get one later as well


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why can't Kurt say WWE correctly?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How they came to the conclusion that Regins deserves a title opportunity I will never know.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, I'm suddenly infatuated with Roman now..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kurt Angle looks like a literal dickhead. smh


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kurt tell us lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> But, of course..


 I don't know if HHH and Steph will be an improvement from Vince. Those morons will make the show and brand all about them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> I think it's more likely than ever now with Seth outright apologizing. Fans aren't going to like it when Dean destroys him after Seth was clearly being remorseful and is seeking redemption. Seth definitely cane off as sympathetic here. That will add a hefty gut punch if Dean goes full sadist on him down the line.


Yeah you have a point I can see it going with Ambrose turning and the whole will he will not he being what drives their program. They seem to have laid a great foundation with this so let's see how they follow it up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder what they end the show on. The Angle stuff or the Joe/Reigns match. I would assume the Angle stuff.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Graves is gunning for Angles' job or he's working for The Authority.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm ready for this letdown


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins/Ambrose can have a brief run with the tag titles and then drop it to The Revival to put them over before going their own separate ways.


Which would be fine. But atm, the tag division has no face teams, that are a legit threat, other than the Hardy's. Breaking up Enzo and Cass hurt the division in that aspect. Rhyno and Heath...not really seen as a threat.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Not wishing an injury on anybody, but I wish something would happen that made alexa not be around for a while. Idk some bullshit like creative having nothing for you or something.


So you are pretty much wishing injury on her. FFS, Bayley pins her twice in two straight weeks and you people are still whining.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Does Kurt have trouble saying WWE?


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

This big secret better be fucking worth it, don't let me down wasting my time with this shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Either Kurt is still "in love" with Steph or he's cleared to return and will be forced step down as GM.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i swear if Dixie Carter comes out i wont believe it, lol never imagined in a million years i'd see her ass on WWE.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh, just get it over with already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> I don't know if HHH and Steph will be an improvement from Vince. Those morons will make the show and brand all about them.


God, it better be, but my expectations aren't especially high.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ben Lister said:


> This big secret better be fucking worth it, don't let me down wasting my time with this shit.


spoiler alert lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

"To the both of us." Here we go :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, this announcement better top Kurt admitting to getting a thrill from bestiality..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TITUS WORLDWIDE IN THE HOUSE! :vince$ :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Which would be fine. But atm, the tag division has no face teams, that are a legit threat, other than the Hardy's. Breaking up Enzo and Cass hurt the division in that aspect. Rhyno and Heath...not really seen as a threat.


Yeah but I don't think Rollins and Ambrose should stay in the tag division as long as the likes of Cesaro and Sheamus have. I don't think it will really work. They can do it until the end of the year.

Also I don't see Enzo and Cass staying separate for too long, they will be back together.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Phaedra said:


> spoiler alert lol.


Oh man, it's shit isn't it ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone actually care about the CW Division anymore?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I think it's a mistake having Joe vs Roman without a title being on the line, or in a long term feud. That's not the case right now. Roman should have a triple threat match vs Seth and Dean in order to qualify for a championship match, but just not at Summer Slam he gets the winner of the Summer Slam match between Brock and whomever.

Samoa Joe vs Braun should be for tonight. I would have Roman win his match vs Dean and Seth. This way you further the feud between Dean and Seth by the match I would have proposed tonight. Joe defeats Braun after Roman gets involved.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did Daivari just steal all Rock's old designer dress shirts from the 90's?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gulak is back on RAW. 

Lookin' like a D-movie extra.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tozawa has comedic bones man, total natural lol.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Drew Gulak looks like a fan.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew Gulak looks completely different shaven and with his hair grown out, some.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

First women then the cw division... Come on man, it's so fucking boring.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So, I honestly can't remember but...did Angle always have that speech impediment or is that from popping 68 Vicodin a day?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So did Daivari just steal all Rock's old designer dress shirts from the 90's?


*He most certainly did.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least Davari got an unique look going for himself.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ben Lister said:


> Oh man, it's shit isn't it ?


no idea but it's WWE lol, they don't build their good shit and build their truly awful shit to absolute death lol *cough*golden truth *cough*


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Kill me, it's Dixie fucking Carter isn't it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle has never been able to say 'WWE' for some reason. Don't know if that's a work, or it's legit. Seems real at this point, though.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Safe and sound! Feet on the ground!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why is Davari so fresh, homie just need some Balmain jeans and he's good for a rap video 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God either give us this Brian Kendrick back









or fuck off, i'm so tired of this long brown haired bum Kendrick in his ugly ass tights.

Give us the flamboyant Kurt Cobain rocker Kendrick back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Something more interesting than RAW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887107666237173760


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm all late in the damn thread right now. lol



Dolorian said:


> Sigh, missed the first 25 minutes. Would anyone be so kind as to fill me in on what has happened?
> 
> Thanks!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887103736484552708


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Angle reveals his name is actually Kirk Angel. Jericho was right this whole time. What if Angle reveals he made The List of Jericho?*


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Angle's "big secret" get revealed yet?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God Gulak looks so different.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ali should be more over than he already is with his in-ring style. It's a shame he is in this division.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'm all late in the damn thread right now. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I rather catch the full segment instead of that couple of seconds clip, won't give me the full thing


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's amazing how much facial hair can change a guy. Gulak looks like a totally different person.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887110028179771392


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gentleman Jackie Boy! :mark:


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

My boy jack is so over. :trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Red ropes for the CWs? Wow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The ropes aren't purple for this match?.. Wow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Refs had to come out to stop a man from being beat with an umbrella!? :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

No more purple ropes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Something more interesting than RAW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887107666237173760


Oh man i'm praying Bayley has some leaked pics coming, i need to see that ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell WWE doesn't give a fuck about the CW's anymore because they didn't even bother to change the rope color.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Red ropes for the CWs? Wow.


Budget cuts.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Good that rope colors didn't change


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Who the fuck even asked for this shit to come back, I'm bigger than all of them ffs.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They didn't change the rope color


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

they forgot to change the ropes for once lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Red ropes for the CWs? Wow.


Budget cuts :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Reigns wins, LOL

- Vic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If they're not changing the rope colors for the CW's anymore then oh well. That was too much, imo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ali is so underrated.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Red ropes for the CWs? Wow.


 Relax. It's just more budget cuts :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Red ropes for the CWs? Wow.


Hope they keep it that way. Although knowing WWE, they probably just forgot this week.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Kendrick's foot on the ropes. What was the point of that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are we supposed to think Bamboo is more dangerous than steel? They're trying top put this match over as if its more deadly and dangerous than any normal cage match.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

It really is a waste changing the ropes from red to purple in the middle of a Raw show, only to go back to red immediately afterward. Glad they did that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do wonder what they do with Enzo now. He sucks as a wrestler but is too good as a character and on the mic to be wasted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never knew Drake was in the WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Does anyone actually care about the CW Division anymore?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

This jobber is back at it again


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

missed the first hour so went online to what happened and I missed a womans match and a cruiser weight match.

Glad I missed it now.and read Kurt Amgle in a segment was thinking about going public [while on tv], creative need to be sacked


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Battleground theme is good, sucks that the card for Battleground and SD sucks donkey balls.

Have they even announced anything for the *go home* show yet? :lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Where did they find this Punjabi prison?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

God Damn it! WWE just killed all the YouTube streams.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> I do wonder what they do with Enzo now. He sucks as a wrestler but is too good as a character and on the mic to be wasted.


Well that usually equals manager, its kind of a no brainer, surely they can't be thinking he can make it as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Ugh. This goof. fpalm


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Please Enzo, you are a good promo, but please don't go on for hours making movie quotes and stuff..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This geek has an HBK tattoo. :lmao Someone should remove that shit from him.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Well that usually equals manager, its kind of a no brainer, surely they can't be thinking he can make it as a singles wrestler.


205 live.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd like to see Enzo round up some guys to manage against The Titus Brand.

Or send his ass to 205 Live with Kalisto.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

I want to like Enzo but man he's too annoying, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SavoySuit said:


> 205 live.


Lol Enzo can't hang with anyone from 205 Live, he utterly sucks in the ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY THE FUCK IS HE STILL FEUDING WITH CASS? Put him in the fucking CW division instead of jobbing him out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

END. THIS. ALREADY. ENZO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Enzo was just *passable* in the ring, he might be onto something. Shame he sucks so hard in there.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Enzo and Cass are still going at it? FFS


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I feel like someone is going to come out and destroy him, leaving him out for a few months.

Doesn't help he has a TON of heat in the back with the boys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amore's over as fuck and once again showing that he can do seriousness damn near just as well as comedy. :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

blackholeson said:


> *Angle reveals his name is actually Kirk Angel. Jericho was right this whole time. What if Angle reveals he made The List of Jericho?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo is just rambling at this point...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Enzo with this same TIED, not tired, act?

Yawn.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Cass beat his ass within like 3 minutes and he's still coming out talking shit and continuing in the feud? Why? Everyone knows he stands no chance against Cass, there wasn't even a hint of Enzo being anywhere near able to beat Cass in that match. Whats the fucking point of doing another fucking squash?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You get drawn in by Enzo's promos but then you realize that this guy can't work for shit.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I would love if Enzo went to manage Big Show...THAT would be interesting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass looked rather bad in that brawl with Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo looks like a retard when he does that.

:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Only Enzo could spin him getting his ass handed to him into a positive thing.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I like Enzo but sometimes, less is more.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Btw who's the new leader in locker room in WWE as it used to be Haitch and Taker and both of them are not in locker room anymore?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, Cass's theme is awful :ti


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cass and his generic ass music :lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Shut the fuck up Enzo. Irritating cunt.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

If Enzo's anything like this in real life then no wonder he's got heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass' theme.

:ha :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Enzo just go and be a fucking actor cause you can't wrestle for shit, wrestling involves acting but you also need to be able to somewhat wrestle, its obvious this guy is only capable of acting and talking, theres no wrestling ability in his body, so just go do a profession that focuses on the acting and talking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> I like Enzo but sometimes, less is more.


That is exactly my problem with him, his promos are too redundant, needs to be more to the point and economical with his words.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cass needs to start working in a t-shirt, for real yo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never been this happy to see Cass


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE GOT US A BIG OL' CASSHOLE, MAGGLE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass the only 7 foot not 40 year old that has a dad-bod. Amazing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Has Enzo been talking for like 15 minutes now? wtf lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cass needs to start working in a t-shirt, for real yo.


Not a t-shirt -- just a singlet. Maybe a single strap, like Andre used to wear.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol looks like they made Cass' titantron on MS paint about 5 minutes before he came out, lol just basic bold white font with blue trim.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Cass whoops Show's old azz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo having a kid sit on his lap..

:deandre


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Enzo calls out Cass only to run away and sic Show on him!? Who is booking this shit!?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That little kids night has been made lol!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Just what this product needs, more Big Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How the hell does Show fit into this story?

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Go on Show continue to squash the younger talent, thats just great, you're doing such great things for the newer generation.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

:lmao yooo why did they do lil Enzo like that. They made it seem like him and Enzo was going to watch the match together 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> How the hell does Show fit into this story?
> 
> :lmao


Because he's 7-foot tall







and yew can't teach dat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo and Cass will be back together before years end. Cass really won't cut it as a singles wrestler let alone as a big guy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Enzo just gonna sit there and watch!?


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the worst booking I've ever seen...None of Enzo/Cass/Show makes sense


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Go on Show continue to squash the younger talent, thats just great, you're doing such great things for the newer generation.


It's big Cass ffs, it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Go on Show continue to squash the younger talent, thats just great, you're doing such great things for the newer generation.


You clearly spoke too soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo gets cucked right away.

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole is the king of "I've never seen so and so in this predicament"


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Lothario said:


> It's amazing how much facial hair can change a guy. Gulak looks like a totally different person.


It truly is an amazing thing what beards can do for people.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cass is pretty bad


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> How the hell does Show fit into this story?
> 
> :lmao


Show said he know he's know he's been untrustworthy all his career, but he's old and wants to be good now. That Cass tried to ruin his name and he's not going to take it now that he decided to be good lol. Oh and on some boy scout stuff he refused to Cass go down the path he went. That's the legit dumbass kayfabe reason for him getting involved. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Charly :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass stiffed Show it seems? I think Show was legit mad at the end there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Enzo weeks ago was running his mouth as if he would fight Cass anytime anywhere no matter if he'd get his ass whooped, now this week he's running away from him, lol so now he's a chickenshit? Why should anyone take this lil bitch serious in the least?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Christ Almighty, can we let the defeat of the Undertaker fucking go?!?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :lenny


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Angle desperately needs some facial hair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't hear a word Reigns just said. WTF.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This feud is still ongoing, they have ZERO plans for Finn.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Lol, women going crazy for the big dog while the Indy males fans lose their rags, never stops making me laugh.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rematch... :bunk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Didn't Finn beat Samson *clean* last week? LMFAO.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> This feud is still ongoing, they have ZERO plans for Finn.


Wyatt will cost him the match. Gives Samson a win and Balor a real feud for Summerslam.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i can't utterly fucking believe Finn Balor is stuck in a lowercard feud with Elias Samson, Balor was main eventing Summerslam last year, was the world champion and now he's in a feud with the NXT enhancement singing jobber. He's really fallen hard hasn't he? Damn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass is really bad in terms of ring work. Crazy given how he spent several years down in NXT before moving on to the main roster. Not to repeat myself but I really don't see him working as a singles wrestler, his two brawls with Show have been terrible and have exposed him. I think Show actually looked legit mad there at the end.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

urghhhh, they are making Finn fight fucking Samson again? WHY GOD WHY?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like we got that quasi Shield reunion. Meh. If it shakes up the IC title picture just a little bit...........


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE DRIFTERRRRR :mark


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i can't utterly fucking believe Finn Balor is stuck in a lowercard feud with Elias Samson, Balor was main eventing Summerslam last year, was the world champion and now he's in a feud with the NXT enhancement singing jobber. He's really fallen hard hasn't he? Damn.


What do you want him to do?

Roman, Braun, Joe, and Brock are busy.

Ambrose and Rollins are faces, and they're feuding with Miz.

They're saving the rivalry with Bray for a PPV.

You can't have everyone in the main event at the same time.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

I actually like this Elias guy, at least he has a character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Dean playoff eachother well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol everytime Elias does that strum at the start i always think he's about to start singing the song from The Punisher movie, i swear its the exact same strum at the start.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias is fucking hilarious :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damnit Finn. I was enjoying that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor and Samson is just some random feud that fuggin sucks!

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe Wyatt distracts Balor in this match.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Here comes vanilla midget # 298165, you gotta love the current wwe.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

He learned some licks!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I've always enjoyed heel acts like Elias and 3 Count :lol I think my favorite heel segment from Rock was his concert in Sacramento in '03. The heat these guys get when trying to sing :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cut the entrance of the star so that the clown on the guitar can get his boring shit in. LOL.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm behind the OG E Samson beating Finn Balor. Make it happen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dean and Seth aren't brothers but they certainly bicker and argue like brothers :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i still don't get what Balor's character is, everything we've been told by WWE he's a big geek who plays with legos, yet on Raw he comes out in a leather jacket with the collar popped trying to look as if he's a rockstar or some bad ass biker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Dean and Seth aren't brothers but they certainly bicker and argue like brothers :lmao


They are wrestling soulmates


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Dean and Seth aren't brothers but they certainly bicker and argue like brothers :lmao


I guess you will have a lot of new stuff for your avi and sig after tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lothario said:


> Angle desperately needs some facial hair.


Um, you sure you want that?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i still don't get what Balor's character is, everything we've been told by WWE he's a big geek who plays with legos, yet on Raw he comes out in a leather jacket with the collar popped trying to look as if he's a rockstar or some bad ass biker.


He's vanilla midget one thousand


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> I guess you will have a lot of new stuff for your avi and sig after tonight.


Hehe I have a permanent sig now but I might have to take a short break for some Dean and Seth :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Um, you sure you want that?


Yes. He looks infinitely better there, psychopathic twitch aside. He currently looks like a thumb.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Hell ya i love a Balor beatdown.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> He's vanilla midget one thousand


He's everything wrong with wrestling today, the fact that I'm a fan that's got a bigger build than him is embarrassing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's not like the WWE-made factory robots are setting the business on fire, either..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice powerbomb by Elias


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why don't they call him the Drifter anymore?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guitar head shot! :mark


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Shit I thought those kind of shots to the head weren't allowed anymore?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"One more time" chants :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Samson pulling a Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That cut on Finn's head looks nasty.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol they're chanting "one more time"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

First Show bled and now Balor bleeds.

Is this going somewhere?

Is this a mistake?

Are we slowly moving towards... you know....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Finn bleeding.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lothario said:


> Yes. He looks infinitely better there, psychopathic twitch aside. He currently looks like a thumb.


He actually looks good with facial hair, that gif was of him when had on that painted facial hair, this a more accurate pic of him with facial hair


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

haahah goodnight sweet prince


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I worked out today but shit I need to work out again after the show to get on Balor's level.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That looked good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We're seeing more and more blood from the WWE, recently.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Busted open the hard way? 

:wow


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, he didn't aim for the back either!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Aren't head shots banned?? Finn just came off a concussion and he was busted hard way. Can't see it happening if Vince didn't sign off on it but uh.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh not this mofo...


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

shitting hell that guitar hit looked bad, cut Balor's head open as well


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray Wyatt needs to stop feuding with all the people I like :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God.

:lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Aren't head shots banned?? Finn just came off a concussion and he was busted hard way. Can't see it happening if Vince didn't sign off on it but uh.....


The guitar mostly hit his shoulder.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

As expected


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh fuck off fat jobber. He just jumps to meaningless after meaningless feud, as soon as one feud ends he immediately just starts harassing someone else and attacking them, then loses yet again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, Wyatt vs Demon King Balor at Summerslam.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Refs: "Uh oh, Bray is on screen. Let's stop helping Balor to the back."


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, he hit his shoulder..

yay, another Bray promo.. :sigh:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So...is Finn gonna be feuding with 2 people? Can't imagine him just moving along from what Samson just did.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Your soul is thirsty.......For Jojo :book


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bray vs Finn could be pretty cool


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So, Wyatt vs Demon King Balor at Summerslam.


Yep that's where it is going.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Having Flashbacks to Honky Tonk Man lol!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Same old shit from Bray as usual


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Wyatt saying a load of nothing as usual.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Bray Wyatt needs to fuck off seriously, I'm sick to death of him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like this is the start of that Finn vs. Bray feud where the demon returns that some have predicted.

Yawn.

For god's sake put some new blood in the IC title picture.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm so fucking sick of Wyatt's promos. Legit changed the channel. There isn't a soul on either roster more stale.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He definitely has the record for all time most titan-tron promos.

:mj4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt actually won a feud for once. He won that feud against Rollins and it should feel like a much bigger deal, but it doesn't. Maybe because he loses feuds so much.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor must be like "Wyatt just finish this shit I need medical attention!" :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the hell hits someone in the shoulder with a guitar? They can't even hit someone in the head with a kayfabe fake guitar?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Aren't head shots banned?? Finn just came off a concussion and he was busted hard way. Can't see it happening if Vince didn't sign off on it but uh.....


Samson was aiming for the shoulder. When the guitar broke, a portion of it went upward and scraped Balor's head like that.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

God, those screen promos are killing Bray.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear Wyatt's feuds are all exactly the fucking same, and the entire build to all of them are him uttering jibberish on the titantron while laughing. And he never has a reason for any of his feuds, he just out of the blue decides he needs a feud and jumps someone, its fucking retarded and downright embarrassing at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the PWInsider rumor that Balor/Samson will have a no DQ match next week are apparently true. Wyatt probbaly costs Balor the match to setup their SummerSlam feud.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Looks like this is the start of that Finn vs. Bray feud where the demon returns that some have predicted.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> For god's sake put some new blood in the IC title picture.


You mean we get the painted up version of the same geek?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


Where do you get these so quickly?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

LOL now WWE are calling Finn Balor Irish Superstar


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

You know what? Consider me on The Drifter bandwagon. I thought he SUCKED on NXT, but this gimmick and look is working on the Main Roster somehow.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

GCA-FF said:


> Samson was aiming for the shoulder. When the guitar broke, a portion of it went upward and scraped Balor's head like that.


Good I'm glad I hope Balor gets a chair shot to the head next


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Samson has got the look.If Mahal can become a WWE champion then surely he can as well


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Get ****** face off my tv!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Greattttttt


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nia to interrupt them, sparking a fatal four way.5


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

Banks wearing that choker. You know she likes the d all down in her throat


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why couldn't he make it a Triple Threat? That would be cool to see.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lemme guess; Nia wants a shot too and interferes, making it a fatal four way at SS.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Jay Valero said:


> Get ****** face off my tv!


Who you talking about lol ?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jesus, couldn't Bayley or Sasha PRETEND like they didn't know what Kurt was going to say?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

#TopGuys
So, this feud started because of their shirt's motto?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they just stopped acting as if Raw and SDL are competing with each other and now Raw just outright promotes SDL's ppvs and vice versa, even though Shane and Steph began the split as if they was going head to head and gonna put the other out of business.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Who the hell are these revival Nobodies, LMFAO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like these Revival guys, but somewhere Cody Rhodes is cursing up a storm.

LMFAO!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

WWE, do the right thing. Give the Revival the damn titles..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No Flips Just Fists, shouldn't these guys join the No Fly Zone faction with Gulak?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Angle is the father of BRAUUUUNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, not more CWs.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Tozawa's entrance theme, there's something cool about it lol.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

I thought they were gonna do Hardyz/Revival now. Guess I will watch the rest tomorrow. Can't watch this anymore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HA HA time for a breah HA HA cruiserweight action HA HA


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Where is Neville these days? He has rarely appeared after the GREAT BALLS OF FIYAAAH!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm dying for the Revival to start tearing it up in the ring. We need them and AA putting on classics on the main roster.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, someone forgot to bring the ropes..


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

EC3 •;68972402 said:


> Banks wearing that choker. You know she likes the d all down in her throat


Grow up fella.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should just run old matches of WCW's CW division instead of their geeky version of CWs..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad they finally realized changing the ropes purple for 3 minutes and switching them back was utterly pointless and retarded.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> They should just run old matches of WCW's CW division instead of their geeky version of CWs..


Bringing back good memories of Eddie for me, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They didn't forget the ropes, brehs. They are making more budget cuts!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Have they stopped bothering with changing the ropes?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great selling by Tozawa. I thought he had legit separated that shoulder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Comparing WWE's CW division to WCW's. Look at who WCW had, all in their prime, by the way..

Eddie Guerrero (this comparison is over already, but still)
Chris Jericho
Rey Mysterio
Dean Malenko
Juvi Guerrera
Billy Kidman
Ultimo Dragon
Chavo


That's just off the top of my head.

Compare them to WWE's CW division...

:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Guitar head shot! :mark


I guess he's done drifting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No purple ropes = budget cuts.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Orton, Gulak, and the Revival: The "No Dives" stable


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wish they got rid of the hideous purple altogether it's hideous


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> Wow, someone forgot to bring the ropes..


Good


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What? :lol 

AWFUL


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The purple/red combination is terrible. Colors need to compliment each other.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Alright let's cut the shit and get to the Kurt reveal already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great finish.

:lmao


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Comparing WWE's CW division to WCW's. Look at who WCW had, all in their prime, by the way..
> 
> Eddie Guerrero (this comparison is over already, but still)
> Chris Jericho
> ...


Never forget:


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Alright let's cut the shit and get to the Kurt reveal already


I'm dreading it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Well that didn't last long :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt Angle's announcement is next


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Besides Neville and Ali, the CW division is boring as fugg!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

redban said:


> Never forget:


Ah, yes, the 'Chairman' of WCW. How could I forget.

:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, time for a train wreck. Either a glorious one or an awful one. Get you popcorn ready.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

get yer popcorn oot lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's finally see what this whole thing with Angle is about.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

redban said:


> Never forget:


They even had Jushin Liger for a bit like holy shit what a division.

Edit: Had pic way too big lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kurt Angle is CLEARLY going to reveal that.....



















....Chris Benoit was his former tag team partner :CENA


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

redban said:


> Never forget:


the commish was great.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All the hype for this Angle segment.....I am not getting my hopes up. :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Show will end with a pleased crowd by having Roman overcome Samoa..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Destino said:


> They even had Jushin Liger for a bit like holy shit what a division.


And PSYCHOSIS, too. Forgot. Another good one.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Kurt Angle to admit that:

He's not a great pre-order bonus for WWE2k18.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Phaedra said:


> get yer popcorn oot lol


opcorn proceeds to vomit over the possibility of what I thinks about to happen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> Show will end with a pleased crowd by having Roman overcome Samoa..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i'll lose it if Kurt comes out and admits he's been fucking Dixie Carter lol.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I want Justin Bieber vs heel Seth Rollins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck is SD reminding me of Raw a few years back.

WWE champion is a joke and playing second fiddle to the US champion.
Random tag match main events which pit PPV opponents against one another
Zero storylines 

FFS these guys are so bad. Keep putting AJ and Owens in matches and never give them any promo time. They don't need another fucking match, they need to put some heat into the feud. But fuck that, that requires using your brain and actually putting effort in.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Time to be disappointed.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are you guys ready for the reveal? LOL!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Should he be smiling when he comes out? Since he's going to reveal something that could ruin him? lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go...have very low expectations for this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'VE BEEN FUCKING STEPHANIE MCMAHON


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This better be good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This will be retarded, I'm sure..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I will be SHOCKED if it's not Dixie.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Kurt just quit even trying to say WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I am smoking a cigarette nervously hoping to god that steph's music doesn't hit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is it so fucking hard for kurt angle to say "wwe"... dub dub yee"


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh my god it's happening


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Come on Angle, I cut hours off my sleep for this. Make it worth my time..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Getting the WHAT treatment


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

DubbaDubbaee :maury


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Can these hicks fuck off with the what chants


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"Dubba dubba E"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh jeez


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha please be Gable :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Angle has an illegitimate child...

Chad Gable or *Jason Jordan*!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These goddamn "what" chants...............


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL an illegitimate son, where have we seen this storyline before? LOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh God.....can it be?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

oh FFS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chad Gable?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Poor Kurt can't pronounce WWE.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

chad angle


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PLEASE BE GABLE


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh god here we go..................


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

One of the WWE wrestlers is his long lost son.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If it's Gable, I swear to God..


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Please god let it be Chad Gable :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh hell they really went there huh?

:HA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Literally tried to get myself in the mood to post the Sexy Kurt gif & failed.

Thank my real life for that. If assault (or killing) wasn't illegal........


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol at people thinking Dixie Carter would be here.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Destino said:


> They even had Jushin Liger for a bit like holy shit what a division.
> 
> Edit: Had pic way too big lol


The larger than life characters wrre a guge plus but the cruiserweights were the draw for me as a kid back when WCW was kicking ass on Mondsy nights. WCW gave those guys the freedom to steal the show if they could and actually allowed them to work a different style. Rey, Juvie, Eddie & Kidman were killing it in the late 90s. PPV quality matches on free television every Monday.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

please don't be Chad Gable....but yes to Jason Jordan.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The GOAT returns.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jason Jordan :mark:


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OH SHIT


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

so it's an illegitimate child...

Jason Jordan...

ohhhh, I didn't see that coming


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew it!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SWERVE!!!!!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

WWE IS RETARDED.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gable was too obvious I guess haha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well never mind that I suppose.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

What is this fuckery?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

A week of hype just for this jabroni?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

At least it wasn't Gable, but still fuck off WWE.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Lame as fukk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Kurt got that jungle fever xD


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Kurt's kid was already in high school? Doesn't sound like Dixie is his baby mama.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jason Jordan:sodone

Angle had fucking jungle fever and they broke up AA for his shit.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow they broke up AA


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

LOL!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, this could have been much worse. Neutral for me. Don't give two shits.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

The crickets, the crickets lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan getting that push! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

......


Ya I'm done for the night


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Some overacting by Angle there


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hell fuckinnnnn noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LMAO


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

seriously?


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

So who from raw is going to smackdown


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

LMFAOOOOO


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I always said Jason Jordan looked like a young Kurt Angle.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WE WANT GABLE lol

oh they've split up alpha ... holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmfao they actually went with making Jason Jordan Kurt's son? Lol he couldn't have just managed him or nothing? no just go ahead and make him his fucking dad lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*FUCK ALL*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So why would that ruin his family exactly? Lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Jordan.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God help us all.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, they did it!!! I knew big things for Jason were coming! Holy shit! I AM MARKING!!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

STOP SPLITTING UP TAG TEAMS... FFS fpalm


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm fucking dead right now.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone in the thread called this shit!! :maury :maury Jordan heel turn incoming :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Anti climatic as fukk boys


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is going on :lmao

Kin of a disappointment, but it gives Jason some good direction for the next bit.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

So what kind of story comes out of this? Jordan kicks his ass?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool segment here.

Damn my mood is fucked up now though, so I might not say or post much after this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Sportskeeda was right I guess :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

so this confirms the break up of American Alpha then...Gable's recent singles match against Owens and now this...

Jason Jordan/Angle moves to RAW, interesting to see where this leads


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF is this shit?!?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

What is this lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

why are ppl cheering for this??


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Why the fuck wouldn't they make it be Chad Gable at least?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, I was close. Just the wrong member of American Alpha.

This is actually fucking happening, lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

For a second I thought it was Hornswoggle


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

thats it?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy christ. LOL.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck! :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There is actually a weird resemblance there tho :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd barely even cares.

:lmao

It's over before it started. This SUCKS for Jordan. FUCK.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That was so fucking dumb.

rip American alpha?


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Jason Jordan:sodone
> 
> Angle had fucking jungle fever and they broke up AA for his shit.:lmao:lmao:lmao


I remember reading an interview a few years ago where Angle stated that he has a thing for black women. With that in mind, this storyline has become pretty hilarious.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, how it this supposedly made Kurt seems bad with anyone? He had a kid with a collegue sweet hearth and that's all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well now it makes sense why Gable's been wrestling on his own recently lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Well that sucked


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What? lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Initial reaction is it's sad a Stephanie love affair seemed like a better idea. I guess a wrestler benefitted, but :lmao

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

might as well say it.

Jordan is black.
Freak out you political correct people


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all wanted Gable.

Vince said FUGG WHAT YOU WANT!

LMFAO!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well.....That happened :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought Chable was getting a good push..damn


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Surprised they split American Alpha, but then again half they time when they were champions they were left off the show.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

well at least he's not queer


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

All that hype :ha


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Pointless


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So why was Corey involved in this? Because he's suppose to be friends with Jordan? Umm...ok whatever. But why does Jordan get to come over to RAW just because Kurt is his daddy?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Poor Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao




Poor? He's prob about to get the biggest singles push since Reigns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Heel Angle nepotism story line coming.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That sucked. How in the hell was that supposed to ruin his life and career?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American Alpha wasn't even well established and they broke them up like that, don't see how Jordan will do well on his own like this.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ben Lister said:


> opcorn proceeds to vomit over the possibility of what I thinks about to happen.


happy to be wrong, even bookies are wrong lol.

still though, what now? they've split alpha for this. # anything to screw smackdown week


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

Gooker. Award. Winner.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

So what was he supposed be embarrassed about?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't stop laughing.:lmao 

Let's weaken are tag division on both shows. First lets have Cass turn on Enzo because Vince has a fetish for tall guys, then let's give Angle a bullshit storyline and break up American Alpha at the same time.:lmao

WWE is king of bullshit, fuckery, incompetence and LOL's all in one.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They just move on to the next segment like it's nothing lmao.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How Jason Jordan was made


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

The High King said:


> might as well say it.
> 
> Jordan is black.
> Freak out you political correct people


He looks half black to me, like his mother was black and his father was white...


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

tune in next week when Kurts next kid Shelton Benjamin is announced


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That's it? Three minutes and nothing comes of it?

"We just witnessed a beautiful moment, but coming up is tag team action" :booklel

WTF?

But nice going, putting Roman into the hour with Angle to share ratings glory.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And that ruins his career how ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Poor? He's prob about to get the biggest singles push since Reigns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see what happens. He has too much potential to have a kayfabe daddy. It's not temporary, either. For the rest of his career, he is now Kurt Angle's bastard son..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's not Dixie, but this is the next best thing. It being Jordan instead of Gable is such a hilarious twist that I can't even begin to dislike it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

JC00 said:


> So you are pretty much wishing injury on her. FFS, Bayley pins her twice in two straight weeks and you people are still whining.


I specifically said not an injury. Shit just a kayfabe one to get her away for a while. I don't want her to be legitimately injured, in anyway. This also has nothing to do with Bayley at all, funnily enough.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

frankthetank91 said:


> Why the fuck wouldn't they make it be Chad Gable at least?


Kayfabe wise Kurt has always loved the sistas [emoji38], he tried to assault Sharmell in one of those don't talk about incidents lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Watch Smackdown not get shit in return.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887130862181076993


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

LOL the edits at JJ Wiki page


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The High King said:


> tune in next week when Kurts next kid Shelton Benjamin is announced


You ever hear of mixed raced people?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#StayWoke


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol how is this a bad thing?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What if it's all a scam by HHH & Steph (along with Jordan) to ruin Angle's standing as GM?


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Phaedra said:


> happy to be wrong, even bookies are wrong lol.
> 
> still though, what now? they've split alpha for this. # anything to screw smackdown week


This was so anti climatic I now kinda wish it was Dixie Carter lol. What a load of shit that was, wrestling is truly dead.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Jordan and Gable can both go on to great things individually... and I'm not bothered which one they chose to be Angle's son (although Gable being an Olympian may have fit a bit better) but I wish they would stop splitting tag teams up before they've had a proper run. Yes AA failed in their initial run but that was largely due to a lack of character development and trying to get them over purely on their wrestling ability. 

Why couldn't they have just brought Gable over with Jordan and allowed them to go into the Raw tag team division? AA/Revival, AA/Shesaro are both great potential feuds and (just like Cass) I wouldn't be surprised to see Jordan get lost in the shuffle once this story line dies down.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OMFG lol wikipedia updated "And recently found out, Kurt Angle is his daddy. Oh it's true, it's damn true!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know this may have meant more if American Alpha was used more and been able to get over on the main roster instead of being left of the show for weeks at a time sometimes. Its no surprise he got crickets when he came out, he's barely had a handful of matches on SDL.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Angle should demand a DNA test. No way Jordan could be his son, he doesn't even remotely have 1/16 the charisma that Angle does.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I see the resemblance.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

How dies it ruin his life? There's some wives, girlfriends or even other kids that will freak out over a surprise kid.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"You may know him as"

Does that mean they'll be changing his name?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hitman Hart said:


> I remember reading an interview a few years ago where Angle stated that he has a thing for black women. With that in mind, this storyline has become pretty hilarious.


Reminds me of this


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Lol I can see it now. Angle dated this girl, he had a son Jason Jordan. PLOT TWIST - The real father is his old team angle protege Shelton Benjamin!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Shouldn't RAW have to give someone up for randomly plucking JJ off Smackdown just because he's Kurts son


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887130862181076993


Hopefully Jason's next conversation with Kurt goes like this:

Jason: Hey dad, can we trade for my partner Chad Gable?

Kurt: Sure son, whatever you say.

Jason: Thanks dad!


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

So by SummerSlam we should have broken Matt on Raw and Nero on smackdown no Cass or Enzo or AA we need to build up more tag team


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Did anyone else even for a second think that it could be Adam cole or EC3?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

He probably thought his dad was black, What a disappointment for the kid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe the retardation I just witnessed. Even for current day WWE, that was quite...special..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think a Kurt Angle secret love affair story would of been better!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wikipedia paragraph:



> Nathan Everhart[1] (born September 28, 1988)[1] is an American professional wrestler and former amateur wrestler. He is signed to WWE, where he performs on the SmackDown brand under the ring name Jason Jordan and is one half of the tag team American Alpha along with Chad Gable, where they are the former SmackDown Tag Team Champions. *Kurt Angle slept with a black woman and then Jason Jordan came out*


:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Vince loves these illegitimate child stories.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

From Jason Jodan's Wikipedia page...



> Kurt Angle slept with a black woman and then Jason Jordan came out


:lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Shouldn't RAW have to give someone up for randomly plucking JJ off Smackdown just because he's Kurts son


They should but they wont get shit. Shelton will debut soon and they'll try to play that off as a trade even though he was advertised for Smackdown before he got injured.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

frankthetank91 said:


> Shouldn't RAW have to give someone up for randomly plucking JJ off Smackdown just because he's Kurts son


They did, Jack Swagger.

RAW never got compensated for that move.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I actually see Gable getting more success, cause he's on SDL with the smaller roster, whereas Jason Jordan is on Raw, he's gonna get lost in the shuffle so damn quick. I actually see Gable getting a good run as singles guy, i can definitely see him winning the US Title at some point.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Vince just hates great tag teams. Jason Jordan will be jobbed out within 6 months of this shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL poor Gable, looks like nobody bothered to tell him what was going on :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a terrible segment. Only the WWE can ruin something like this :lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks like Dixie has no chance of coming to WWE now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That actually just happened...

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is huge for Jordan. Huge. Vince was obviously always high on him











But for a RAW debut this big, that is top-level sorta positioning. Wonder where he'll be in three years as a talent. Roman should be....interested.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I was thinking that it was gonna be Chad Gable, not Jason Jordan.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL poor Gable, looks like nobody bothered to tell him what was going on :lol


Seems to be the theme this week. WWE not informing talent of big decisions.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887130862181076993
LMFAO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just so glad Stephanie had nothing to do with it :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jason Jordan will not be successful on Raw.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This is just fucking stupid. Ah, well it could've been worse I guess. At least we don't get to see that spoiled princess Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just so glad Stephanie had nothing to do with it :lmao


Don't chant victory yet, Steph will be coming back soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just so glad Stephanie had nothing to do with it :lmao


GREAT point, tbh. Completely forgot about that. That is nice.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, I think I'm done with Raw tonight. Don't really care about the rest of it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thankfully Jordan shouldn't get busted by the wellness policy like Mr. Anderson so this story-line should actually play out into something interesting... Maybe... :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Angle should demand a DNA test. No way Jordan could be his son, he doesn't even remotely have 1/16 the charisma that Angle does.


Given the history of pro wrestling, with Ted Dibiase Jr, Curtis Axel, Cody Rhodes, etc, that makes it infinitely more believable that he'd be Angles son than someone who's comparable to him. 

Still, lol. The fact that it's a member of American Alpha just makes it look so fake. Why not have somebody that's out of left field be his son? This company is so narrow, a lot of kids are different than their parents a lot more often than they're similar.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can we have Broken Hardys already please? Aside from Cass getting less than crickets in his Segments, and Enzo's ramblings approaching Bray Wyatt shit levels soon, and Reigns repeating "dog", "yard", and "Championship" in any combination, this is getting more unbearable with each week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just so glad Stephanie had nothing to do with it :lmao


Yep. Since Stephanie wasn't involved and not back on TV I consider this outcome a win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck kinda of bump was that :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd barely even cares.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> It's over before it started. This SUCKS for Jordan. FUCK.


Not a good track record for false son careers at all. I think Memphis tried this a time or two to no avail; Dungeon of Doom is considered a WOAT contending angle with many of those careers ruined, Hornswaggle/Vince is chastised to this day, Lance Von Erich's career down the tubes, Big Show as the "son of Andre" probably would've killed his career had he not been working with Hogan and been such an athletic freak


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Love Matt but it's getting real hard watching him in the ring now.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

At this point they may as well just scrap one of the tag divisions and keep all the teams on one show.

Raw:

Hardys (Only face team but wouldn't surprise me if they split up in the next 6 months)
Revival
The Club
Shesaro
You could argue the Miztourage I suppose.

Smackdown:

New Day
Usos
Hype Bros (There have been hints that they'll split up)
Breezango
Ascension (lol)

Both divisions are in need of new blood and there are no teams ready for the call up from NXT. Hopefully Titus finds Apollo a partner or Apollo/Titus become a regular team because Raw is in desperate need of another face tag team.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Stephanie will fuck Jordan now instead of Angle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is it me or are The Revival overselling the Hardys' offense?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Another terrible Raw so far.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just so glad Stephanie had nothing to do with it :lmao


I'm not convinced. Could be a sinister plot created by HHH & Steph to mess with Kurt. 

Guess we gotta stay tuned.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Kinda late but That's ANOTHER tag team broken up. Vince really must hate Tag Teams.

But I did NOT see that shit coming. Nice little Swerve WWE.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe the retardation I just witnessed. Even for current day WWE, that was quite...special..



This is a modern day Katie Vick storyline


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

LOL WWE swerved all you smarky marks idiots.You thought it was gonna be Chad but its Jordan


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Jason Jordan will not be successful on Raw.


Do you also by chance have the winning lottery numbers? Itd be heavenly to never have to hit 'snooze' before sunrise again.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Lothario said:


> This is huge for Jordan. Huge. Vince was obviously always high on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Romans replacement


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Tune in next week to learn Kurt Angle has a long lost daughter from when he was in Japan... and her name is Asuka!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I still don't get how this was supposed to ruin Kurt's career and his marriage, what cause he had sex with a woman years ago in college and he wasn't informed by the mother he had a kid its supposed to ruin his career, his legacy and his marriage? They made it sound as if Kurt had an affair recently and his his wife was gonna find out or something.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

FasihFranck said:


> LOL WWE swerved all you smarky marks idiots.You thought it was gonna be Chad but its Jordan


Go back to sleep, Raw is past your bedtime.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel there will be a lot more to this storyline, instead of Kurt saying that JJ is his illegitimate son.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FasihFranck said:


> LOL WWE swerved all you smarky marks idiots.You thought it was gonna be Chad but its Jordan


Nobody swerved anybody, everybody thought if he had a kid, it would be one of the two. I never heard anybody rule out Jordan. If they really wanted to swerve us they'd have made Braun Strowman his son.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

After this match, they'll probably do some Goldust / R-Truth nonsense before the main event. They might squeeze Cesaro & Sheamus
In between.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> LOL WWE swerved all you smarky marks idiots.You thought it was gonna be Chad but its Jordan


you know, jordan has disappeared from smackdown while gable's been doing stuff on tv. If it was going to be a lovechild it was always going to be one of them so it makes more sense it was Jordan. 

i'm just relieved i didn't hear stephanie's music and it wasn't some bullshit affair storyline lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't understand this tag match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> LOL WWE swerved all you smarky marks idiots.You thought it was gonna be Chad but its Jordan


You sound like the biggest asshole ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How's RAW? I'm going to have to resort to synopses until I get out of rehab. Damn place doesn't have USA network. :cuss:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the insight Book!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling people smarks on a wrestling board in 2017.

A nice mix of edginess and complete self-awareness.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If any team should be split up its Anderson and Gallows, talk about a dead and buried team, they're buried deeper than Wyatt, and thats pretty bad. Just give Anderson a singles run and give up on them as a team already.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I still don't get how this was supposed to ruin Kurt's career and his marriage, what cause he had sex with a woman years ago in college and he wasn't informed by the mother he had a kid its supposed to ruin his career, his legacy and his marriage? They made it sound as if Kurt had an affair recently and his his wife was gonna find out or something.


I'm with you on that...having an unknown son before his first marriage...umm...not really anything scandalous about it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> At this point they may as well just scrap one of the tag divisions and keep all the teams on one show.
> 
> Raw:
> 
> ...


If a team ever needed to be broken up, it's these guys. Would have been a lot more interesting if Viktor or Connor were revealed to be Angle's son.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> How's RAW? I'm going to have to resort to synopses until I get out of rehab. Damn place doesn't have USA network. :cuss:


I'll give you a spoiler and let you decide.

Jason Jordan is Kurt Angle's kayfabe son. Is that good or bad? That will determine Raw for you.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Calling people smarks on a wrestling board in 2017.
> 
> A nice mix of edginess and complete self-awareness.
> 
> :mj4


You could just call them morons, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People forget that, before Gable, Jordan was another body in NXT. He doesn't have the charisma to pull this through


----------



## Lord Infamous (Jul 18, 2017)

Why are these boring ass nerds on tv.... they look like WCW jobbers.... shit like this is killing the ratings


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben Lister said:


> You could just call them morons, lol.


Sure, that includes the person doing the name-calling, too, though since we're all here..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's up with the twist of fate stunners...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> People forget that, before Gable, Jordan was another body in NXT. He doesn't have the charisma to pull this through


yeah, Gable is going to be just fine ... whatever is next for Jordan is a concern. I hope he does it well and gets over on his own.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> How's RAW? I'm going to have to resort to synopses until I get out of rehab. Damn place doesn't have USA network. :cuss:


Enzo over as fuck, Cass gets crickets, cruiserweights suck, Jason Jordan is Angle's kid in a three minute segment that sucked, it's The Big Dog's yard. The End.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh my fucking god, he called Jeff a heavyweight again, Booker is the man lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole - "Looks like Dawson had the tights" Jeff wears pants you fucking idiot, he doesn't even know the difference between tights and pants, get this fucker off my screen.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

YEAAAH!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Hardy's are sloppy af.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> What's up with the twist of fate stunners...


Just a lazy twist of fate. I remember when TNA called it the Twist of Hate.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> How's RAW? I'm going to have to resort to synopses until I get out of rehab. Damn place doesn't have USA network. :cuss:


Top Guys just pinned the Hardys, Jordan is Angles son, Dean and Seth kissed and made up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That tag team mountain is more like a tag team ant hill.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

That thread title :lmao


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Hardy Boyz on losing streak LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The new thread title.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Thread 7/17: Angle's Favorite Pastime is Creating Black Children*



ShieldOfJustice said:


> I'll give you a spoiler and let you decide.
> 
> Jason Jordan is Kurt Angle's kayfabe son. Is that good or bad? That will determine Raw for you.


:lmao It's a shame you're not joking. There is still hope that Corbin is Taker's son after all. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hardyz going to keep losing until they go "Broken".

Regardless if the agreements between Jarrett and the Hardyz keep falling apart, it seems like this is the direction.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The thread titles lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That Joe promo sounded too scripted.

And way to kill the mood hyping the heavyweight clash with the obligatory WWE virtue signaling.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I just can't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit ANOTHER PR video? Seriously? We get it WWE you are an amazing caring company who does so many great things. God damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt Angle does in fact like soul food :HA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

right, fivers bet stephanie is in this VT.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cole also called the Hardys corner double team thing the Whisper in the Wind :cole


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No "225lbs ain't power-lifting" jokes!

OK you fuggs!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

awww, they restrained themselves. 


right, it's time : "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUUU!!!"


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a nice promo you have there, Joe...

It would be a shame...

If someone...

Beat him clean...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The irony:sodone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Imagine if Shelton Benjamin was a part of this storyline as well. Like being JJ's step brother or something :lol

Now when I think about it, an Angle, Benjamin and JJ faction though :banderas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, since the Hardys are reportedly not getting the rights to the Broken gimmick, these weekly losses lead nowhere, and are pretty much a burial, right?


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> That's a nice promo you have there, Joe...
> 
> It would be a shame...
> 
> ...


I cri evertime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it possible that Shelton's mom is also Jordan's mom?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread 7/17: Angle's Favorite Pastime is Creating Black Children*



dannybosa said:


> Romans replacement


Reigns should certainly be curious. There's no way JJ will be anywhere near ready to step into the top guy role within the next two years, but if he comes along as I'm certain they're hoping and they don't make the same mistakes with him as they did with Roman, then Reigns' spot isn't secure as some may think, especially when you consider he isn't exactly blowing the doors off in the role like his predecessors. I just have no faith in them _not_ rushing JJ if they have huge plans and lofty expectations for him.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

They better not cock this up and leave Joe out of the title match at Summerslam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nation of Domination :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Nation of Domination reunion but you don't get the Rock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, main event time...let's go! :mark


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Akira speaks better English than Nakamura


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray will interfere, no doubt.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Alright, main event time...let's go! :mark


Not yet. Backstage cruiserweights first.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I give zero fuggs about Tozawa with the Titus Brand.

Put the focus back on Apollo Crews dammit!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

205 Live just reminds me of Talking Smack. Sigh.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW That is LOUD 


:mark: ROMAN!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, if it's Balor/Wyatt at SS, who does Samson feud with going into SS?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rematch again. :bunk


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Come on Indy fans, you already know you want to cry now the big dogs here to hunt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Believe That is the dumbest catchphrase ever, it looks so retarded in big bold letters on his mini tron.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Braun doesn't show up or Regins wins I will be very pissed!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reigns would have been a Great NOD member 20 years ago.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Come on Braun, attack Roman AFTER he wins. Please!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hope Roman wins. I don't want to see a 4 way match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I literally give no fucks who wins this match.

:shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be yet another very good match by Reigns/Joe, looking forward to it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

COME ON JOE :mark


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Braun attacks Reigns for the DQ win. Reigns goes on to Summerslam, while Joe feuds Strowman going forward.
Calling it now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This should be a great match


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think Joe goes over here, actually.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe is so hype


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for the rage when Roman beats Joe clean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No face in this match going by reactions.

:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nobody will ever understand how much I wish I could just go Roman (or even Samoa Joe) on 1 or 2 specific people in real life, outside of our slight resemblance.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah, the battle of the Samoan Joes :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is going to be GREAT


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Certainly predicting some "potatoes" getting thrown in this one. Both guys love lay their stuff in snug, particularly Reigns' hands and Joe's kicks.
Should be a good physical matchup here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strowman def gonna interfere


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why do they always have to schedule matches that have fucking commercial breaks in-between them?


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Crowds woken up obviously, polarising Roman always does. That's why he's always pushed ahead of your favourites, you just can't help yourselfs from reacting to this man.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Come on Roman, you have important things to do later tonight..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope a Samoan wins this match


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Anyone seen this? Hillarious. #fucktheyoungbucks


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Folks, this is why WWE is in a league by itself. Because they can give us a match like this. Top notch.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

If Braun doesn't come out here I'll be pissed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben Lister said:


> Crowds woken up obviously, polarising Roman always does. That's why he's always pushed ahead of your favourites, you just can't help youselfs from reacting to this man.


Actually, the crowd's been good all night.

Are you a robot, though? You say the same lines all the time.

:lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Time for the rage when Roman beats Joe clean.


I cannot stand Reigns, but hopes he wins to see the crying on here by the Joe fans


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Regins shouldn't even be considered as #1 contender. He lost to Braun at Great Balls of Fire!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Regins shouldn't even be considered as #1 contender. He lost to Braun at Great Balls of Fire!


Right. Don't want to hear anyone criticizing any of the other storylines and praise this one with a HUGE gap of logic right in the middle of it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Regins shouldn't even be considered as #1 contender. He lost to Braun at Great Balls of Fire!


And Joe lost to Brock so he shouldn't even been in this match too by your logic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good back from commercials.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> The irony:sodone


I remember that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I see the usual people are whining again


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wwe9391 said:


> And Joe lost to Brock so he shouldn't even been in this match too by your logic


You are correct. But Joe does get a rematch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sometimes I hope that commentary would just shut up and let me soak in the match with the crowd reactions.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Regins shouldn't even be considered as #1 contender. He lost to Braun at Great Balls of Fire!


And to Joe.
Twice.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Actually, the crowd's been good all night.
> 
> Are you a robot, though? You say the same lines all the time.
> 
> :lol


Honestly haven't been paying attention to the crowd, all I know is the crowd always reacts the loudest towards Roman. The chants are already proving this with the lets go Roman/ Roman sucks.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I never saw a second of anything Joe did before his debut in the WWE but he's legit. Shame to hear the guys who claim to love him so much totally forget him in order to spitefully duel chant with soaked panties and 8 year olds, though. Why not give him a "Let's go, Joe," instead of "Roman sucks?" Pride, I suppose but a lot of the IWC repeatedly tell on themselves.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe is so much better as a main event heel than anything else. He's too badass for the midcard unless he just squashes people, and as a face he loses the edge he's got right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Regins shouldn't even be considered as #1 contender. He lost to Braun at Great Balls of Fire!


HE'S THE BIG DAWG. HE CAN GET AWAY WITH WHATEVER AND CAN HAVE WHATEVER HE WANTS.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> You are correct. But Joe does get a rematch.


How does he get a rematch? He wasn't the champ when he lost to Brock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Shame to hear the guys who claim to love him so much totally forget him in order to spitegully ruel chant with soaked panties and 8 year olds, though. Why not give him a "Let's go, Joe," instead of "Roman sucks?" Pride, I suppose.


Well, you know my mind on that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben Lister said:


> Honestly haven't been paying attention to the crowd, all I know is the crowd always reacts the loudest towards Roman. The chants are already proving this with the lets go Roman/ Roman sucks.


You haven't been paying attention to the crowd, but think they were quiet all night..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowds are always on fire for Roman matches


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> And Joe lost to Brock so he shouldn't even been in this match too by your logic


Yeah but then again kayfabe Joe didn't try and take a guys life like Reigns did. Why should Reigns be rewarded for what he done to Braun? He lost and was a sore loser and went on to try and kill Strowman.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Roman's clotheslines are terrible. And he uses them so often.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why are clotheslines the only comeback offense Reigns has? Why? And they look worse than some of the women's.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but then again kayfabe Joe didn't try and take a guys life like Reigns did. Why should Reigns be rewarded for what he done to Braun? He lost and was a sore loser and went on to try and kill Strowman.


Both men lost so neither should have a shot. It should be Braun but I don't care. I don't have time to pay attention to little details like these. Im enjoying a great match between to great wrestlers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A commercial at 10:52 :eyeroll


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome sequence there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seriously? Another goddamn commercial?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mac truck destruction!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I miss the "Joe's gonna kill you" chants the crowds did when he was in TNA. I wish they would start doing that again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Will come back from commercial and the usual big moves into cover trade-off will begin.

Besides that, match feels like the same old Reigns match (when he's not facing Strowman or Lesnar). Nothing special so far besides the crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good stuff there, Joe working smart and showing the experience he got from his previous matches with Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FFS!

Why wouldn't Reigns sell that clothesline Joe gave him?!

It coulda been uber gif worthy!

Sometimes he's so much like prime Cena. No sellin' muhfugga!


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> You haven't been paying attention to the crowd, but think they were quiet all night..


I meant as soon as Roman came out he made me realise the crowd was alive, everybody else apart from the Hardys didn't that's all. Not saying they were dead just not as anywhere near as loud for Roman.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Really good main event so far.

Hasn't been the greatest RAW, but it will be a memorable one for sure..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy in the Stunt Double shirt in the front row who keeps standing up, god I hate people like that who are right in front but still feel the need to stand up!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice move by Joe.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I miss the "Joe's gonna kill you" chants the crowds did when he was in TNA. I wish they would start doing that again.


They did it when he was in NXT to


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why are clotheslines the only comeback offense Reigns has? Why? And they look worse than some of the women's.


I think Roman is a great in ring talent, but he really does need to stop with all those clotheslines. Specially when he gets his opponent in the corner and does fucking 10 of them.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ben Lister said:


> I meant as soon as Roman came out he made me realise the crowd was alive, everybody else apart from the Hardys didn't that's all. Not saying they were dead just not as anywhere near as loud for Roman.


Roman can wake any crowd up from the dead


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> You are correct. But Joe does get a rematch.


Damn man your are dumb.
Why would Joe get a rematch for losing to Brock?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben Lister said:


> I meant as soon as Roman came out he made me realise the crowd was alive, everybody else apart from the Hardys didn't that's all. Not saying they were dead just not as anywhere near as loud for Roman.


Well, I would hope he would get some kind of reaction, even if it's not the one he's supposed to get. He's only main-evented the last 3 WMs in a row..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> FFS!
> 
> Why wouldn't Reigns sell that clothesline Joe gave him?!
> 
> ...


Roman picks and choses what he wants to sell. Every match with Seth he no sells the buckle bomb.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but then again kayfabe Joe didn't try and take a guys life like Reigns did. Why should Reigns be rewarded for what he done to Braun? He lost and was a sore loser and went on to try and kill Strowman.


That never happened. Have you seen his promo? As babyface as can be.
Remember, children, if you lose, always fuck the clean winner up for spite!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess this is the last commercial break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Both men lost so neither should have a shot. It should be Braun but I don't care. I don't have time to pay attention to little details like these. Im enjoying a great match between to great wrestlers.


Joe dominated Brock almost the entire match, Brock caught Joe off guard at the last second and barely got the win. 

It makes sense Joe should be given another opportunity, just look at Omega vs Okada, Kenny got another shot because of his performance and coming so close.

Whereas with Roman he lost pretty definitely, but then got mad and tried to murder Storwman afterwards. So Roman of the two is definitely the least one that deserves a shot.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There was a solid Joe is Gonna Kill You chant at Great Balls.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> They did it when he was in NXT to


I don't think they done it since he has been on the main roster, have they?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ugh, yeah whatever Cena let's please get back to the match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Okay, I'm in a good enough mood to be silly again.)




wkc_23 said:


> HE'S THE BIG DAWG. HE CAN GET AWAY WITH WHATEVER AND CAN HAVE WHATEVER HE WANTS.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Man, Rusev's tank was the best Mania entrance EVAH.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

starsfan24 said:


> There was a solid Joe is Gonna Kill You chant at Great Balls.


Oh ok. I didn't order Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Joe dominated Brock almost the entire match, Brock caught Joe off guard at the last second and barely got the win.
> 
> It makes sense Joe should be given another opportunity, just look at Omega vs Okada, Kenny got another shot because of his performance and coming so close.


This WWE not NJPW. Joe lost he should get in the back of the line. I don't care how good the match was.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"One of the most physical matches I've ever witnessed"

-Cole, every week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marking out for "The Bastard" Jason Jordan. :mark


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, I would hope he would get some kind of reaction, even if it's not the one he's supposed to get. He's only main-evented the last 3 WMs in a row..


Come on mate, let's not get into this again, you know Vince no longer cares what reaction he gets, didn't you learn this while cena was on top for so long and that he continues to push Reigns the hardest lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"one of the most physical matchups we will *ever *witness" This has been fairly snug so far but man, as he ages, Cole's hyperbole to put things over is getting to Schiavone levels.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Digging this match. It's a good one.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The crowd is literally on their feet for this match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben Lister said:


> Come on mate, let's not get into this again, you know Vince no longer cares what reaction he gets, didn't you learn this while cena was on top for so long and that he continues to push Reigns the hardest lol.


If he doesn't care that he gets booed, then I wonder why he took him off Raw after the night after WM when he got massive heat. Either way, odd.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a Kevin Nash boot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yup, big move, cover kick out... big move, cover, kick out. Your typical WWE main event, folks.

YES, Strowman!


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

The good thing about Roman vs Lesnar at SS would be that it would end the chance of Roman winning the Rumble


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice counter to superman punch there, good sequence.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

BRAAUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ben Lister said:


> Come on mate, let's not get into this again, you know Vince no longer cares what reaction he gets, didn't you learn this while cena was on top for so long and that he continues to push Reigns the hardest lol.


You will never get thought to him. Its better to let him be


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Predictable.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fatal 4 way at SummerSlam it is


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He's never finished with him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun is going to go after Roman until the end of time.:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is awesome? This match isn't even top3 of the ones I've seen today...


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

And the biggest babyface has arrived.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BRAAAUUUUN!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe and Reigns will temporarily tag team Strowman!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAUN


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

How isn't this a DQ yet?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

No Braun, this is too soon... You idiot!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> This WWE not NJPW. Joe lost he should get in the back of the line. I don't care how good the match was.


Lol i wasn't saying thats how it works in NJPW, i was just using that as an example, its happened before in TNA and WWE where a guy came really close but just barely lost and then got another shot. Look at HBK vs Undertaker, he came really close but lost, so he got another shot the next year because of his performance in the 1st match.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> This WWE not NJPW. Joe lost he should get in the back of the line. I don't care how good the match was.


Roman lost he should get in the back of the line. I don't care how big of a dog he is.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't think they done it since he has been on the main roster, have they?


If they have I don't really remember it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks at Roman as if to say "You thought I was dead motherfucker?"


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> "one of the most physical matchups we will *ever *witness" This has been fairly snug so far but man, as he ages, Cole's hyperbole to put things over is getting to Schiavone levels.



Hey Michael, I think Mick would like a word with you...


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Reigns just won by DQ.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

did the bell ring?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really wouldn't be surprised if the Reigns/Strowman feud drags all the way to HIAC.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So did the ref legit just quit? :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

They never rang the bell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did the bell ring?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would Joe be upset at Braun? Braun help Joe by attacking Regins.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

redban said:


> Reigns just won by DQ.


I didn't hear a bell ring. And technically he touched Joe first.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Three star matches getting his is awesome chants...

Argh, looks like a 4 man and another WM coronation for Roman.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Did the ref honestly just sit down there?
How the fuck is this not a DQ?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck. I didn't want a 4 way but whateves. Reigns vs Brock at WM it is!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

AWFUL. Get Stroman the hell outta there. Ruined a great match.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> You will never get thought to him. Its better to let him be


To be fair I've had a few conversation with him and he's usually reasonable but when it comes to Roman we never see eye to eye so your right on this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a sloppy disaster this is.

:ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Did the bell ring?


I didn't hear the bell ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben Lister said:


> To be fair I've had a few conversation with him and he's usually reasonable but when it comes to Roman we never see eye to eye so your right on this.


I'm just being honest. I'm not the one that needs to be gotten through, too. But I'll leave it at that. Have a good one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun is a freaking beast.

So, fatal 4 way at Summerslam or triple threat number 1 contenders match next week?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So fatal 4 way at SS??


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now come on, give me that Fatal Four Way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We DON'T deserve STROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWMAN, but I'm glad we gottem!!!

I'm so fuggin grateful we gottem!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Strowman is boring. Sorry, but this sucks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt is too busy mingling with his new son.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great finish.

:lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Reigns tries to kill Braun with the ambulance, but thats okay
Braun dragging roman around the ring uncalled for.
WWE Logic


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The absolute carnage Brock, Reigns, Joe & Strowman will lay down at Summerslam.................................:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins/The Miz/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel opening segment

- Titus O'Neal/Akira Tozawa/Apollo Crews/Ariya Daivari backstage segment

- Enzo Amore/Big Cass/Big Show segment + brawl

- Bray Wyatt post-match promo

- Kurt Angle/Jason Jordan segment

- Hardy Boyz vs Revival

- Akira Tozawa/Titus O'Neal backstage segment

- Samaa Joe backstage interview

- Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe

- Braun Strowman's return + post-match attack


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Really need a 4 way at SummerSlam, perfect way to get the belt off Lesnar and not have Reigns pin him (Y)

And we need the obvious 3 on 1 triple team spot to get Brock out of the match for the finish


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

So, by DQ, Joe should be the winner. I'm down with a fatal four way.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm just being honest. I'm not the one that needs to be gotten through, too. But I'll leave it at that. Have a good one.


You too, best we never have a conversation about Roman again, it's not good for our healths.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please just make it Brock vs Strowman at SS now, let Joe and Roman have another match at SS to see who gets the winner of that match.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I guess I can dig the 4 way match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Kurt Angle is to busy catching up with his son to come out to the ring.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

that was pretty awkward and lousy

but the fatal 4 way at Summerslam is the best way to go, and we appear to be going there


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Strowman vs Joe in a singles match at a PPV sometime before Survivor Series.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> They never rang the bell.





ShowStopper said:


> Did the bell ring?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This is such bullshit booking. Just pretend DQs don't exist so you don't have to declare a winner because he would go on to face Lesnar.
At least have Strowman kill the ref, so the ref doesn't have to piss off like a bitch because reasons.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> I guess I can dig the 4 way match


Couldn't think of a better match in the wwe right now, would be incredible watching those monsters going at it for about 30 minutes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I would have rather they just get Roman's win over Brock out of the way, but a four way match would be cool. Lesnar, Joe, and Strowman are all respectively built up as beasts that you normally can't put down. Having them in the same match would be sick.

Reigns/Joe match itself was what I expected. Nothing special, and the ending, while cool as the ending for the whole show, didn't really help the match any.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well Raw sucked, and not just because I've seen NJPW today


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> Fuck. I didn't want a 4 way but whateves. Reigns vs Brock at WM it is!


The pinfall at Summerslam will bring the title back to Raw each week without allowing Lesnar to lose the match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ben Lister said:


> To be fair I've had a few conversation with him and he's usually reasonable but when it comes to Roman we never see eye to eye so your right on this.


He's just been very whiny these last few months. He has some good opinions when it comes to past stuff.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Please just make it Brock vs Strowman at SS now, let Joe and Roman have another match at SS to see who gets the winner of that match.


Stroman vs Brock would be boring as shit. Brock doesn't do anything anymore except German & F-5. Even in the Joe match it was the same old shit and I got bored of that too.

At least in a 4 way we can have some actual wrestling after Lesnar gets taken out


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> The pinfall at Summerslam will bring the title back to Raw each week without allowing Lesnar to lose the match.


True but I still think will be getting brock vs reigns at WM


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed the Angle reveal right up until the end of the show. Gonna be very interesting to see how Jordan pans out, but it's good to see that both he and Gable are likely getting solid chances at worthwhile singles pushes.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> He's just been very whiny these last few months. He has some good opinions when it comes to past stuff.


I can understand some complaints about Roman from people but people take this shit way too seriously. Nobody lets themselves enjoy things anymore. Too concerned about crying oversomething or been a critic instead of been a fan.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

No doubt the best part of this Raw were the Rollins and Ambrose stuff at the beginning.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the bell never rang? I guess it will be a Fatal 4 Way at SummerSlam then, they set things up so that there is reason for there being heat between Joe and Braun during the build so it is good.

So this RAW for me was all about the opening Rollins/Ambrose segment and the Reigns' match on the main event. Didn't really care much for anything else. Very good opening segment and main event match, I swear Reigns has good chemistry with just about anyone you put him in the ring with.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> No doubt the best part of this Raw were the Rollins and Ambrose stuff at the beginning.


Absolutely. Show started out strong as fuck and went downhill from there.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Absolutely. Show started out strong as fuck and went downhill from there.


Cass beating up Big Show to a symphony of silence is strong as fuck?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Reigns/Joe/Lesnar/Braun match at SummerSlam is going to be total carnage. Strong hard hitting bout among 4 big sweaty men, looking forward to it


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Cass beating up Big Show to a symphony of silence is strong as fuck?


Since when did that kick off the show?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Rollins/Ambrose segment was great tonight. Hopefully people can now shut up about Seth, _"not atoning for his past mistakes"_ now that he apologized to Dean for betraying him. Good storytelling with them tonight. Looking forward to where this goes next week and into Summerslam.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that post RAW interview with Jordan and Angle was corny but I liked it. It seemed genuine.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

And now _Shooter_, the only movie I can think of that had a show made based off of it that was better than the original.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887124676865998849


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> And now _Shooter_, the only movie I can think of that had a show made based off of it that was better than the original.


Is that show really good? I've seen previews but i didn't think it looked that good, seemed like a generic USA show to me. Plus just being on USA it kinda turned me away cause i've never liked any show made for USA.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Is that show really good? I've seen previews but i didn't think it looked that good, seemed like a generic USA show to me. Plus just being on USA it kinda turned me away cause i've never liked any show made for USA.


It's not the greatest thing ever broadcast on tv, but I really like it. Definitely better than the movie.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> It's not the greatest thing ever broadcast on tv, but I really like it. Definitely better than the movie.


Cool, i might start watching it.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Cool, i might start watching it.


Season premiere tomorrow night after SD.


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

WWE has yet again destroyed another great Tag Team. No more Enzo and Cass. Now American Alpha?! Stupid! No one believes JJ is Angle's son


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Sampson really get one more time chants after he caved Balor's head in with his guitar? :kobelol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i hope he keeps bashing people with his guitar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Interesting Raw. Surprised but happy that The Miztourage got to lay out Ambrose/Rollins. I expected Super Shield crapness to just squash them.

Splitting up AA is dumb.

Braun returning was obvious but still very fun. Braun/Joe/Reigns/Bork will be epic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Interesting Raw. Surprised but happy that The Miztourage got to lay out Ambrose/Rollins. I expected Super Shield crapness to just squash them.


No doubt Rollins/Ambrose get one up next week in the 2 vs 3 handicap match they setup.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So who the fuck is SD getting in return for Jordan?

Are we supposed to believe SD let Cena become a free agent and let JJ out of his contract just so he reunite with Kurt on Raw? :aries2

If this is the case in kayfabe, Bryan should be sacked....


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> So who the fuck is SD getting in return for Jordan?
> 
> Are we supposed to believe SD let Cena become a free agent and let JJ out of his contract just so he reunite with Kurt on Raw? :aries2


Nothing. Vince HATES SDL


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this why Kurt Angle got arrested for stalking Rhaka Khan several years ago? She tried to blackmail him and threatened to reveal this secret.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Are we supposed to believe SD let Cena become a free agent and let JJ out of his contract just so he reunite with Kurt on Raw?


Man, SD is so well managed that Bryan wasn't even told that TalkingSmack wad cancelled do you think he even knew about Jordan moving to RAW?

At this point SD is literally stuck in a punjabi prison :chlol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Man, SD is so well managed that Bryan wasn't even told that TalkingSmack wad cancelled do you think he even knew about Jordan moving to RAW?
> 
> At this point SD is literally stuck in a punjabi prison :chlol


 They really do not give a fuck about SD. Couldn't be any more obvious, all of their feuds are so half assed that it isn't funny. 

I swear SD doesn't have a creative team. 

All we get is the same shtick every week, no stories and a tag team match as the main event i.e. shit we saw on Raw a few years back.

The show was better off before the split. At least some of the stuff on SD mean't something, nowadays nothing means shit and the show is going nowhere.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> I swear SD doesn't have a creative team.


Of course it doesn't, who needs a creative team when you have a Road Dogg?


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

It was an okay RAW tonight. It had its ups and downs. I really liked the opening segment between Ambrose and Rollins. Rollins was passionate and Ambrose was believable as reluctant participant. The delay before Miz and his entourage came out was perfect. The beatdown set up the locker room segment, that came later on with Ambrose, Rollins and Angle, quite nicely. I'm looking forward to next week's handicap match. (Y)

Say what you want about Enzo, but the guy can cut an intense promo. He's *GOLD* on the mic and the crowd loves him. Enzo set up Cass very well, but it backfires as Cass takes it to Show before laying out Enzo. How you doin'? :grin2:

I'm starting to actually like "The Drifter" Elias Samson. He puts some thought into his songs and the crowd reacts in kind. Good heel work. Nashville got treated to a guitar shot that drew blood on Balor too. :clap

First Titus O'Neil doesn't protect Apollo Crews enough by encouraging him to take on Braun Strowman way too soon. Then he becomes overprotective of the proud Japanese warrior, Akira Tozawa. Maybe I'll watch 205 Live this week to see how Tozawa reacts to adversity. :hmmm

Matt and Jeff did there part to help a young team establish themselves and get over. The Hardy Boyz also produced an innovative double-team maneuver on Dash Wilder in a losing effort. (Y) 

What can I say about the ME. Two Samoans beating the crap out of each other for the right to be slaughtered by Brock Lesnar at SS. :grin2: Then came :braun. Gawd, I'm starting to love that guy. Only Joe's Coquina Clutch could slow Braun down, so what does Roman do? That's right, time to show everyone why he's the Big Dawg. Lulz. Strowman then gets to show the audience in attendance, and the viewers at home, why actions speak louder than words.

An honourable mention goes to the beautiful blonde wearing a RAW t-shirt in the front row tonight having a fantastic time. (Y)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Of course it doesn't, who needs a creative team when you have a Road Dogg?


 AJ and KO having a million matches with zero promos before working PPVs :lmao

Zero fucks given about building feuds. Just throw them out there in a tag match.

AJ needs to use some of the influence he has and tell them to get their shit together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> AJ and KO having a million matches with zero promos before working PPVs :lmao
> 
> Zero fucks given about building feuds. Just throw them out there in a tag match.
> 
> AJ needs to use some of the influence he has and tell them to get their shit together.


I honestly have zero interest on SD or the upcoming PPV (will only watch Battleground because I am already paying for the network). Charlotte is the only talent over there that I care about but their women's division is just no good (RAW's is no good either to be fair). I just catch up with some of the segments on YouTube.

It is crazy because they have plenty of talent there but they aren't really putting them to the best use.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I honestly have zero interest on SD or the upcoming PPV (will only watch Battleground because I am already paying for the network). Charlotte is the only talent over there that I care about but their women's division is just no good (RAW's is no good either to be fair). I just catch up with some of the segment son YouTube.
> 
> It is crazy because they have plenty of talent there but they aren't really putting them to the best use.


 They don't have a clue what they're doing OR they're sabotaging the show on purpose. Either way it's a terrible look for the company.

I can't believe it's so difficult for them to book decent shows. Any high school graduate with a passion for the business could book decent shows more than 70% of the time. And here we are getting 0/10 shows 99% of the time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887131409172881408


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> He's just been very whiny these last few months. He has some good opinions when it comes to past stuff.


If I'm whiny, then 98% of the site is. We just call the company out on their BS and praise them when they deserve it, like recently. It's called being fair. It's very simple stuff. If I, or we, were bashing Raw right now, you might have a point. But that hasn't been happening recently. Why? Because some of us are fair and call it like we see it when it comes to the product.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Full Rollins' apology segment...












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Since when did that kick off the show?


Is the Shield bromance better?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Full Rollins' apology segment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you think?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> What did you think?


Very good opening segment which was well executed by both men. It was long overdue but it finally put down that missing piece to truly complete Rollins turn and now there is no ambiguity or lingering issues which cast doubt on his motivations or on wether he is sorry and remorseful about what he did. Looking forward to see how they follow it up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Opener was far and away the best part of Raw.

Angle reveal was a let down.

Still like Samson. Hoping to see a little more from him though. He needs the win next week, no doubt. Interference from Wyatt is the way to go.

Don't care about the tag or women's division right now. Throw the cruiserweight division in that as well.

Main event was mediocre. Didn't expect much from a Joe/Reigns match, but this time at least it has the excuse of a non-finisher hurting it. Braun coming out and destroying Joe and Reigns was cool though. 

Weak Raw as a whole.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is the Shield bromance better?


The best part of an otherwise crap Raw.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Ace said:


> They don't have a clue what they're doing OR they're sabotaging the show on purpose. Either way it's a terrible look for the company.
> 
> I can't believe it's so difficult for them to book decent shows. Any high school graduate with a passion for the business could book decent shows more than 70% of the time. And here we are getting 0/10 shows 99% of the time.


It's a shame. Raw has been so damn good lately whereas SDL is like, eh... I lost interest halfway through last week's mediocre episode. I shouldn't have so much apathy about a feud between AJ STYLES and KEVIN OWENS, my two favorites in the company. Great matches are not enough to sell an effective feud. I need them promos. The best format is have some matches on TV but have 50-75% of the show focused on promos and backstage segments. AJ/Cena and Miz/Ziggler last fall did a wonderful job with this formula and no coincidence that both were the best feuds of 2016.

Raw was good tonight. The ridiculous Angle storyline drags it down a bit but doesn't take away from everything else. Rollins and Ambrose are wrestling soulmates and when they are involved together that's when I care about them the most. I don't think I ever will get tired of their altercations. Tonight was on point with their performances and they've got me on the edge of my seat. I enjoy how Raw has progressed into the heavyweight show with the foursome of Lesnar, Reigns, Joe, and Strowman. Reigns and Joe have great chemistry. For as many haters as Reigns has it's baffling because the guy can put on a great match with just about anybody. Looking forward to what I expect to hopefully be the four-way clash at Summerslam for the Universal title.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So the American Alpha were broken up randomly because of this? I have no problem with the Angle revelation. I just wonder how long they are going go with this. RAW opening segment with Ambrose and Rollins was a solid way to kick off the show. Rollins apologizing to him was something that was 3 years coming. The Miz had a great promo during this segment too.

That guitar shot Samson delivered to Balor looked painful. Nice of Bray Wyatt to decide to pick on Balor now. The rest of the show was meh to me. Having no interest in the Cruiserweights. The Women's division is whatever to me too. Not sure what the non-finish of the main event is leading to either.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887123647676030977


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

As much as I liked the Miztourage beatdown on the Shield reunion version 289593, I have to say Miz just doesn't look right without Maryse by his side. She completes the character so much, granted she wasn't needed here, but Miz doesn't look right posing without here.

And its amazing how WWE can occasionaly get things right. That final segment was so damn awesome. Braun, Joe and Reigns going at it was brilliant. I really liked that it was a bit of a brawl rather than just a pure beatdown. Sure Braun beat them down but they got a few shots in a long the way.



Dolorian said:


> No doubt Rollins/Ambrose get one up next week in the 2 vs 3 handicap match they setup.


And Im fine with that, Ambrose/Rollins beating Miz and two jobbers (though they are more credible than ever before) is a non issue and continues the story. Im glad this feud isn't just playing put like the start of this Miz/Ambrose feud did, where Dean layed Miz out every week for like two monts.



Ace said:


> So who the fuck is SD getting in return for Jordan?
> 
> Are we supposed to believe SD let Cena become a free agent and let JJ out of his contract just so he reunite with Kurt on Raw? :aries2
> 
> If this is the case in kayfabe, Bryan should be sacked....


Kayfabe wise is Bryan the worst GM of all time?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The fabulous Mooolah took a better guitar shot than Finn


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

The brawl between Reigns/Strowman/Joe was really good. Definitely hope they're going for a Fatal 4 Way match with Lesnar at Summerslam since I'll be attending that show. Rest of the show wasn't all that good. Jason Jordan as Angle's son has some upside I guess since I've always felt Jordan had potential to be a big star, and a storyline like this puts the spotlight on him in a big way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And Im fine with that, Ambrose/Rollins beating Miz and two jobbers (though they are more credible than ever before) is a non issue and continues the story. Im glad this feud isn't just playing put like the start of this Miz/Ambrose feud did, where Dean layed Miz out every week for like two monts.


Yes going by how the opening segment played out, with Miz focusing on Rollins and doing his finisher on him, it would seem that it will lead to Rollins vs Miz for the IC title at SummerSlam or maybe a triple threat for the same if they are adding Ambrose. They are already doing the tag match next week so I don't see them doing another tag match for SummerSlam so that's probably what they go with.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yes going by how the opening segment played out, with Miz focusing on Rollins and doing his finisher on him, it would seem that it will lead to Rollins vs Miz for the IC title at SummerSlam or maybe a triple threat for the same if they are adding Ambrose. They are already doing the tag match next week so I don't see them doing another tag match for SummerSlam so that's probably what they go with.


I'd say a triple threat is most likely, at least it freshens up Miz/Ambrose. A Miz v Rollins feud also feels a relatively big deal as well. I can see it ending in Deans heel turn though and then Miz moving onto his next feud after Summerslam. Midcard babyface options are limited though.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Probably in the minority but the final segment kinda fell flat for me.

After seeing Braun's level of destruction its hard to see what felt like a regular beatdown. 

I need/want an ambulance flip every week! :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Certified G said:


> The brawl between Reigns/Strowman/Joe was really good. Definitely hope they're going for a Fatal 4 Way match with Lesnar at Summerslam since I'll be attending that show. Rest of the show wasn't all that good. Jason Jordan as Angle's son has some upside I guess since I've always felt Jordan had potential to be a big star, and a storyline like this puts the spotlight on him in a big way.


i hope they go with strowman takes reigns and joe out so they're "injured" for SS and beats lesnar 1-on-1 there and beats him again at no mercy

meanwhile have reigns and joe chase braun because he stole their title shot and feud with each other at the same time too

you have a great 3-way feud with the payoff at the rumble (joe-reigns-braun triple threat :mark and strowman-lesnar 1-on-1 at SS is much better in my opinion than a fatal 4 way

and if it leaves bork with nothing to do after no mercy then what fucking ever, put him in the rumble match 

of course vince aint paying bork 4 million a year to do nothing. just almost nothing. so everything i just wrote is guaranteed not to happen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887160316387360772


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

such a cool image


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think RAW was as good as last week personally. Although, I enjoyed Strowman's return. The crowd was shit though, I wish we'd had last week's crowd, they barely reacted to anything. That ending would have been so much better with a more lively crowd. Hopefully this means WWE may potentially set-up for a Fatal 4-Way at Summerslam between all 4 guys for the Universal Title.

The opening with Rollins and Ambrose was decent, too.

Elias Samson is growing on me a lot too. Something I really like about his aura, and that guitar shot to Balor was fucking awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> such a cool image


Indeed, both mens' expressions were quite on point during that segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Don't think RAW was as good as last week personally. Although, I enjoyed Strowman's return. The crowd was shit though, I wish we'd had last week's crowd, they barely reacted to anything. That ending would have been so much better with a more lively crowd. Hopefully this means WWE may potentially set-up for a Fatal 4-Way at Summerslam between all 4 guys for the Universal Title.
> 
> The opening with Rollins and Ambrose was decent, too.
> 
> Elias Samson is growing on me a lot too. Something I really like about his aura, and that guitar shot to Balor was fucking awesome.


 The only thing WWE crowds are good for these days is chanting "This is awesome" for 3* matches.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Similar to the past few weeks, some watchable highlights, some boring filler moments.

A solid opening segment involving Ambrose, Rollins & Miz, the pay off here has to be an Ambrose heel turn, its set up too perfectly.

Really enjoying Samson, smashing his guitar over Balor was a sweet moment.

Thought Hardyz vs Revival was sloppy, Hardyz losing matches though needs to lead to something.

Angle & Jordan, willing to see how this plays out, Jordan has potential, this is the first major step for him.

Cass was booked really well.

Main event to build for a potential fatal 4-way was perfect, all three got offence in, Strowman left standing tall, perfect ending.

Yet again I skipped the Women and Cruiserweights.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ace said:


> The only thing WWE crowds are good for these days is chanting "This is awesome" for 3* matches.


Yeah, I heard it during Joe/Reigns. Don't get me wrong, it was a decent match, but it was no where near 'awesome'. Reigns has had way better matches. Strowman was the best part.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Weren't they chanting this is awesome at Strowman beating them up?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Weren't they chanting this is awesome at Strowman beating them up?


If I recall correctly they chanted this is awesome after the coquina clutch / superman punch spot while Braun was on his knees and Reigns and Joe were also down.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Weren't they chanting this is awesome at Strowman beating them up?


They might have been actually. I wasn't paying much attention to Reigns/Joe tbh. Overused chant either way.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> If I recall correctly they chanted this is awesome after the coquina clutch / superman punch spot while Braun was on his knees and Reigns and Joe were also down.





The Fourth Wall said:


> They might have been actually. I wasn't paying much attention to Reigns/Joe tbh. Overused chant either way.



Id like to think they were chanting it down to the fact that three strong guys were going at it and that's what the crowd wants. Pop for Strowmans return was pretty impressive. 

Give us a fatal four way at Summerslam!


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya'll still think Finn can hang with Brock or Strowman?

He can't even handle Elias Sampson without lookin' like a lil b*tch!

The kid ain't believable. Put him in the damn ring with Brock and a lawsuit will be imminent.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Another top promo from Enzo last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Another top promo from Enzo last night.


In terms of his ability on the mic he is very good but I think his promos could be shorter, more to the point and economical. He tends to go on and on and his promos just end up feeling redundant as a result. I think if they fix that it would be much better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> In terms of his ability on the mic he is very good but I think his promos could be shorter, more to the point and economical. He tends to go on and on and his promos just end up feeling redundant as a result. I think if they fix that it would be much better.


I agree that they can be meandering at times. Esp when he incorporates many catchphrases in them, but he's got greet delivery and when he sticks to the point, he just gets it.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- No purple ropes for the CW's, wonder if there is something to that.
- Fairplay to whoever called Jordan first on the spec thread, I was glad that soon as they showed Ladyballs getting her ESPN award that it meant she wouldn't be involved at least this week (we all know it's coming.)
- Abit anti-climatic but at least Jordan has something. I'm interested to see where he goes with this.
- I love the Revival, glad they are getting some focus. Samson I enjoy too.
- The women on Raw are meh for me, sorry. 
- Ditto the Shield stuff, the crowd loved it so fairplay to them I guess but I was trying to even muse even a inkling to care. Thankfully the Miz was there to save the day.
- Roman too is meh for me, especially shilling all the catchphrases. Roman must be miffed at having to do this dross. Strowman saves the day, and Joe is still white hot for me.
- Bray to reignite some interest in Balor although inevitable is a good move. Bray to eat the pin again, but he is treading water anyways until they finally realise he needs his repackage. 

Overall, I guess it was alright. Easy to snooze through.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ambrose/Rollins/Miz segment getting praised around the 'net as by far the best segment of Raw last night and the most interesting happening. I like it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun

:banderas

:braun throwing Roman through the ropes

:banderas

:braun/Joe :banderas

:braun decimating everyone :banderas

:braun


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun/Joe/Reigns/Lesnar is going to be FUCKING INSANE if that's where they go with it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Brock said:


> Strowman
> 
> :banderas
> 
> ...


i want to see braun decimate top guys without it being a run-in at the end of a match 

having him do it at the end of a match protects the guys who are getting BRAUNDO'd somewhat

make him the monsterest monster WWE has seen in 2+ decades 

just squash the fuck outta everybody :braun

except joe pls not joe lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> i want to see braun decimate top guys without it being a run-in at the end of a match
> 
> having him do it at the end of a match protects the guys who are getting BRAUNDO'd somewhat
> 
> ...


A bit like Kane's night of destruction in '98, but as you say, at the end of matches.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Can someone explain why they did Joe vs Reigns storyline-wise ?

Didn't Strowman win a title match at GBOF ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Can someone explain why they did Joe vs Reigns storyline-wise ?
> 
> Didn't Strowman win a title match at GBOF ?


AFAIK, that wasn't a number one contenders match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Braun/Joe/Reigns/Lesnar is going to be FUCKING INSANE if that's where they go with it.


I would be surprised if they don't do the Fatal 4 Way at SummerSlam. The current main event scene is great and that match with these four men will be pure dynamite.

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Brock said:


> AFAIK, that wasn't a number one contenders match.


I thought Cole said the winner would face Brock at Summerslam ??!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Brock said:


> A bit like Kane's night of destruction in '98, but as you say, at the end of matches.


yeah

i want it to be everywhere and not just one night

decimate whoever he's facing in a match

run-in and decimate guys at the start of their matches

run-in and decimate guys at the end of their matches

run-in and decimate guys in the middle of their matches

decimate guys backstage

have guys be put in the hospital (whether by :braun or not) and have :braun go decimate them there like stone cold did to vince 

decimate all of the guys at all of the places at all of the times

he has the most long-term potential of any "new" guy WWE has introduced in years... fulfill that potential vince!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I thought Cole said the winner would face Brock at Summerslam ??!


Braun was missing in action though.

I believe they said he hadn't been seen and was obviously not scheduled. Joe and Reigns both wanted a title match with Braun missing and to make sure things didn't get out of hand, he booked a number one contender match between them.

It just seemed like an easy way to get all four men in one match and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I thought Cole said the winner would face Brock at Summerslam ??!


I thought you meant Strowman/Reigns at GBOF 

You talking about Joe/Reigns? That was a number one contenders match yeah. But I don't recall Reigns/Braun being one. So they did Joe/Reigns as Braun was MIA I think.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Terrible except for the opening segment & Balor/Samson. Main event was cool too. Kurt's announcement was a huge disappointment, they've been hyping this up for 2 months?? Smh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JafarMustDie said:


> ...they've been hyping this up for 2 months?? Smh.


I doubt they even knew what the announcement was two months ago :chlol


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I doubt they even knew what the announcement was two months ago :chlol


Lol you're probably right. But on the positive side, I like how they split up The American Alpha, better than one of them turning on the other. Hopefully Chad Gable doesn't get misused now.


----------

